# Meet INDIAN's



## jaipets

Hi all Indian friends here,

* IMP this is not just an introducing thread. 

** This thread is all about pigeons related to Indian

*** Daily this thread becoming hot (useful) and hot (useful) because other well experienced pigeon hobbyists in this forum from Chennai, Tamilnadu, Bangalore, Karnataka, Kerala, Hyderabad, Punjab, Vijayawada, Andhra Pradesh, apart from that also Indian users in abroad ( USA and Canada ) also share there experience to vaccines and medicines which are available in India and other very useful method and details all about pigeons which is viable and feasible in INDIA.

Well qualified pigeon hobbyists like Sreeshs, Dr.boney and other active supporter like Rajeev, manoj, Shankar and many more members are part of this thread.

*For Guest mode users / inactive members from india*

**** I know many Indian users who visit this site, who does not even signup but only take the information by guest mode because of their time commit and they must be browsing the net in the cyber cafe or only make their time when their pigeons are sick and after that they disappear and I must tell something for these kind of users PLEASE register/become a member of this site and just post a simple post or just subscribe to this thread by doing so you will be getting daily emails with the new post so that you can know the important information about the vaccines and medicines or other details which are available in India so daily you will be gaining new information from other users who are in india.

*For Active members of this thread *

1)	Please refer your other friends who are from India to this thread let them take part 
2)	Please share your daily knowledge to other members
3)	Always share your vaccines and medicines
4)	Always share your pet stores name and address

*Prevention is better than cure*
It's better to take care that a problem does not happen than to have to solve the problem afterwards. It's easier to stop something bad from happening in the first place than to fix the damage after it has happened.


Lets all help each other sharing our knowledge and taking others knowledge 

Good Luck to all of us

I am from chennai 34 yrs and i am into IT field.

looking forward to meet you all Thanks.
Jai


----------



## Chilangz

Nice meeting you!!
from Bangalore again from IT field


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Glad to meet u pal...
I am from Kerala,i am a doctor by profession and a pigeon fancier by passion


----------



## jaipets

Me to glad to meet you both Chilangz and Dr.Boney

Chilangz whats your name ?

I was born and brought up in Bangalore but now settled in chennai from 1996 and i just love Bangalore still few times a year i visit.

Dr.Boney in 2010 summer holidays we visited Kerala backwater it was lovely experience in boat house and i love that fish karimeen. 

Hope others too take time to introduce here.

Thank you
Jai


----------



## Racer homer

Hi all this is manoj from chennai.

24yrs old and mech engg by profession. i am hardcore homer pigeon lover. love to hear all your experience regarding homers. thank you


----------



## jaipets

welcome Manoj to pigeons.biz

great to meet you and thank you your 1st post is here


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Racer homer said:


> Hi all this is manoj from chennai.
> 
> 24yrs old and mech engg by profession. i am hardcore homer pigeon lover. love to hear all your experience regarding homers. thank you


Welcome to PIGEON-TALK buddy....,i also keep a couple of homers


----------



## Chilangz

I am Shankar and keep Tipplers and Indian Fantails.


----------



## jaipets

hi friends please post/private message/email this thread link to your friends who are from India in this site pigeons.biz so that they can also take part here.


----------



## jaipets

Hi all,

Very cheap place to buy birds in chennai ( Every Sunday, Maskan Chavady turns into a bazaar for birds and animals ) but be careful some times you end up buying sick birds visit this sunday.

http://www.hinduonnet.com/thehindu/mp/2007/06/20/stories/2007062050040100.htm

Thank you
Jai


----------



## jaipets

anyone here using probiotics for your birds and which is good please tell me the product name so that i can buy here in india.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Very cheap place to buy birds in chennai ( Every Sunday, Maskan Chavady turns into a bazaar for birds and animals ) but be careful some times you end up buying sick birds visit this sunday.
> 
> http://www.hinduonnet.com/thehindu/mp/2007/06/20/stories/2007062050040100.htm
> 
> Thank you
> Jai


Thanks for the info buddy....


----------



## jeev12

Hello everyone...jai thanks for the invite. My name is Rajeev and am from Bangalore.i have a pair of India fantails.

i also have cockateil, Finches, African lovebirds, Budgies and Guine pigs 

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## jaipets

Hi Rajeev thank you for accept my invitation.

can you post your setup with your all birds. i am too setting up many other birds with pigeons.

Thank you
Jai


----------



## jeev12

Sure Jai..currently a temp setup. Am in look out for right size of cages for all my birds, search most likely to complete by end of march.


----------



## jeev12

i have a proposal to everyone...can we utilize this forum for exchange of birds -to start with pigeons? i know there are couriers/transporting companies which can deliver birds 100% safe...i hope all of us will have excess birds for exchange at a point of time ( fingers crossed ) which can be exchanged like another breed/color/gender/variety!!!

I would like to thank people like Boney, Shankar a.k.a Chilangz and Sreesh who helped me in getting right birds. i was cheated earlier with cross breads, with the help of this forum i was able to choose the right breed...so in my view we can exchange birds via a trusted group...

Open for discussion


----------



## sreeshs

My name is Sreesh and keep some cross bred pigeons  I belong to Calicut, Kerala and currently work in Bangalore.


----------



## Skyeking

HELLO and WELCOME to all you new members from India!


----------



## sreeshs

jeev12 said:


> i have a proposal to everyone...can we utilize this forum for exchange of birds -to start with pigeons? i know there are couriers/transporting companies which can deliver birds 100% safe...i hope all of us will have excess birds for exchange at a point of time ( fingers crossed ) which can be exchanged like another breed/color/gender/variety!!!
> 
> I would like to thank people like Boney, Shankar a.k.a Chilangz and Sreesh who helped me in getting right birds. i was cheated earlier with cross breads, with the help of this forum i was able to choose the right breed...so in my view we can exchange birds via a trusted group...
> 
> Open for discussion


We already have a Pigeon Buy/Sell and Adopt sections in PT so can post there, just include the location in the thread name so that people can respond fast.

On couriering the birds, I am not ok with that. 
First I don't think there are much agencies who carry out transportation of live animals with honesty and dedication.
Second, the whole of South India can be covered in a couple of hours in flight or the extremes by a day by train.
Third, I think its always better that a buyer personally sees and feels the birds before buying 

Yet its a big world out there so personal travels may not be always feasible


----------



## jaipets

jeev12 said:


> Sure Jai..currently a temp setup. Am in look out for right size of cages for all my birds, search most likely to complete by end of march.


custom made or buy the cages in petstore ?

anyway good luck Rajeev


----------



## jaipets

sreeshs said:


> My name is Sreesh and keep some cross bred pigeons  I belong to Calicut, Kerala and currently work in Bangalore.


Thank you sreesh for taking your time to post here....and surely we can meet lots of indian's soon here.


----------



## jaipets

jeev12 said:


> i have a proposal to everyone...can we utilize this forum for exchange of birds -to start with pigeons? i know there are couriers/transporting companies which can deliver birds 100% safe...i hope all of us will have excess birds for exchange at a point of time ( fingers crossed ) which can be exchanged like another breed/color/gender/variety!!!
> 
> I would like to thank people like Boney, Shankar a.k.a Chilangz and Sreesh who helped me in getting right birds. i was cheated earlier with cross breads, with the help of this forum i was able to choose the right breed...so in my view we can exchange birds via a trusted group...
> 
> Open for discussion


sreeshs I think rajeev point was to utilize this thread is this post for exchanging birds by dedicated Indian members...because it will be easy for all Indian members to communicate if there is dedicated section for India's ( i hope Treesa can help us setting up section for Indian's. she is already here ) 

as for the birds deliver we can use airways/bus ( in dec 2010 i got African Grey parrot from Delhi ) sometimes even personal visit if it is short distance.


----------



## jaipets

Trees Gray said:


> HELLO and WELCOME to all you new members from India!


Thank you very much Treesa for taking your time to welcome INDIAN members.


----------



## sreeshs

jaipets said:


> sreeshs I think rajeev point was to utilize this thread is this post for exchanging birds by dedicated Indian members...because it will be easy for all Indian members to communicate if there is dedicated section for India's ( i hope Treesa can help us setting up section for Indian's. she is already here )
> 
> as for the birds deliver we can use airways/bus ( in dec 2010 i got African Grey parrot from Delhi ) sometimes even personal visit if it is short distance.


We already have a social group in PT which was created by diwaj named "Indian Pigeon Lovers"

I think its better to liven up that existing group.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/group.php?groupid=40


----------



## jaipets

yes sreesh we have group and it is not active i think we must make it active this thread or existing group or ask admin to help us to create a dedication section so that it will be easy for indian's ( when i stress indian's many times pls dnt mistake me i am asking this is to bring dedication place for product/service/medicines/club available in India so that users can benefit easily. ) many things which this site members discuss here are not even know or available to all Indians. when i created this thread i made a idea at-least for time being we can use this thread to guide all Indians.

Hope if you wish we will stop this thread and use existing group anything but need dedicated place.


----------



## jeev12

hello jai, am looking for custom made cages. few designs in mind, need to get it done from a good place...

Sreesh, you live in which part of Bangalore?


----------



## Racer homer

boneyrajan.k said:


> Welcome to PIGEON-TALK buddy....,i also keep a couple of homers


thank u. whatz variety of homer u r having? do u race them?


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Racer homer said:


> thank u. whatz variety of homer u r having? do u race them?


I have a couple of racing homers,no i am not racing them .i have just started keeping them ,am planning to breed them .pics are there in my album,please do check it out.and also do put up some pics of your birds,it would be really great to see them


----------



## jaipets

Hi sreeshs and other members i need your help

I got few medication and vitamins from the petstore today and have few doubts

Vimeral and Ostopet ( both from virbac brand ) Which one should i use or any other suggestion which works great for you.

1st time i am going to do deworming and got Ivermectin oral solution and albomar ( both from virbac brand ) should i try both and how much should i give or anyone please advice

for lice/ticks/fleas got Bolfo powder ( brand bayer ) is this effective or any suggestion 

as for the probiotic anyone here using any human product ?

I see post regarding Borax does this available in India anyone tried ?

Thank you
Jai


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Hey everyone! I'm Indian (From the Punjab region) but I'm born in Canada, so were my parents but my grandparents were born in Punjab and came to Canada in the 1940's. Glad to meet you all! 

I keep pakistani/indian/iraqi high flyers here in Canada


----------



## jeev12

jaipets said:


> Hi sreeshs and other members i need your help
> 
> I got few medication and vitamins from the petstore today and have few doubts
> 
> Vimeral and Ostopet ( both from virbac brand ) Which one should i use or any other suggestion which works great for you.
> 
> 1st time i am going to do deworming and got Ivermectin oral solution and albomar ( both from virbac brand ) should i try both and how much should i give or anyone please advice
> 
> for lice/ticks/fleas got Bolfo powder ( brand bayer ) is this effective or any suggestion
> 
> as for the probiotic anyone here using any human product ?
> 
> I see post regarding Borax does this available in India anyone tried ?
> 
> Thank you
> Jai





Hello jai, 

Please check the following link .(http://allpigeons.webs.com/)...this will give you some insight before expert comments from Sreesh and others !!


----------



## sreeshs

jaipets said:


> Hi sreeshs and other members i need your help
> 
> I got few medication and vitamins from the petstore today and have few doubts
> 
> Vimeral and Ostopet ( both from virbac brand ) Which one should i use or any other suggestion which works great for you.
> 
> 1st time i am going to do deworming and got Ivermectin oral solution and albomar ( both from virbac brand ) should i try both and how much should i give or anyone please advice
> 
> for lice/ticks/fleas got Bolfo powder ( brand bayer ) is this effective or any suggestion
> 
> as for the probiotic anyone here using any human product ?
> 
> I see post regarding Borax does this available in India anyone tried ?
> 
> Thank you
> Jai


Vimeral is a vitamin supplement, Ostopet I think is a calcium supplement.
I give vitamin supplement once a week and calcium supplement 4 days a week.

There were couple of posts that albendazole based dewormers are not good for pigeon. Ivermectin is used by most of the fanciers but I do not remember the dosage now. Checked up in PT and Karyn in one of her posts have mentioned the dosage _"Dosing for pigeons for Ivermectin is 0.50 - 1mg/kg, once, then again in 12-14 days"_

I haven't used lice powder yet almost a year ago I had issue of lice in my pigeon and I dipped them in a solution for lice treatment, haven't had lice come back yet. If you are using lice powder, something similar to that used for cats and dog will do, apply at the wings and tails and rump area, do not smear from a distance and avoid the neck and eyes.

Plain home made yogurt is used as probiotic, I couldn't find commercial probiotics for pigeons here. You may have better luck at Bangalore though.


----------



## sreeshs

Gurbir said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Indian (From the Punjab region) but I'm born in Canada, so were my parents but my grandparents were born in Punjab and came to Canada in the 1940's. Glad to meet you all!
> 
> I keep pakistani/indian/iraqi high flyers here in Canada


Man, I stayed in Punjab for a couple of years  Great place indeed 

Did you bring your stock from India or acquired it from the US itself ?

Do you notice differences in performance among the various hi-flyer breeds you keep ?


----------



## sreeshs

jeev12 said:


> Hello jai,
> 
> Please check the following link .(http://allpigeons.webs.com/)...this will give you some insight before expert comments from Sreesh and others !!


Jeev, you might have to re-post that web link...


----------



## Revolution Lofts

sreeshs said:


> Man, I stayed in Punjab for a couple of years  Great place indeed
> 
> Did you bring your stock from India or acquired it from the US itself ?
> 
> Do you notice differences in performance among the various hi-flyer breeds you keep ?



Yeah its a great place indeed! Went to visit last year, had a lot of fun 

And right now I only have 30 pigeons. Half of those are straight imported from India. While the other half are babies of imported pigeons.


----------



## jeev12

sreeshs said:


> Jeev, you might have to re-post that web link...


here we go.. http://allpigeons.webs.com/


----------



## sreeshs

Vinny_Wills from Bangalore would like to have someone to adopt his pigeons as per the thread below, drop him a PM if anyone is interested.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/home-for-fancy-pigeons-4-pairs-50807.html


----------



## vinny_wills

*website*



jeev12 said:


> Hello jai,
> 
> Please check the following link .(http://allpigeons.webs.com/)...this will give you some insight before expert comments from Sreesh and others !!


i think there is issue with the website it does not work ...


----------



## jeev12

vinny_wills said:


> i think there is issue with the website it does not work ...


Hello...Please try this. http://allpigeons.webs.com/

IN between would you please post photos of your birds?


----------



## vinny_wills

Sure give me a days time.


----------



## jeev12

thanks Vinny...


----------



## vinny_wills

Here my google link https://picasaweb.google.com/vinny.wills/Pigeons


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Nice pics....vinny,beautiful birds .Is that a english carrier or is it a "badang " ?


----------



## jaipets

Gurbir said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Indian (From the Punjab region) but I'm born in Canada, so were my parents but my grandparents were born in Punjab and came to Canada in the 1940's. Glad to meet you all!
> 
> I keep pakistani/indian/iraqi high flyers here in Canada


Hi Gurbir nice to meet you.

please post your birds


----------



## jaipets

jeev12 said:


> Hello jai,
> 
> Please check the following link .(http://allpigeons.webs.com/)...this will give you some insight before expert comments from Sreesh and others !!


Thank Rajeev will check


----------



## jaipets

Thank you sreeshs

Sunday i gave Ivermectin mixing in the water to all my batch but when i saw the poop there is nothing hope my pigeons dnt have worms or i should not mix in the water 

Have you used yogurt ( do we need to mix in the water or food ? are you using homemade or commercial one ?)

Must visit Bangalore ( anyone can refer pet store in Bangalore ) 

Thank you
Jai



sreeshs said:


> Vimeral is a vitamin supplement, Ostopet I think is a calcium supplement.
> I give vitamin supplement once a week and calcium supplement 4 days a week.
> 
> There were couple of posts that albendazole based dewormers are not good for pigeon. Ivermectin is used by most of the fanciers but I do not remember the dosage now. Checked up in PT and Karyn in one of her posts have mentioned the dosage _"Dosing for pigeons for Ivermectin is 0.50 - 1mg/kg, once, then again in 12-14 days"_
> 
> I haven't used lice powder yet almost a year ago I had issue of lice in my pigeon and I dipped them in a solution for lice treatment, haven't had lice come back yet. If you are using lice powder, something similar to that used for cats and dog will do, apply at the wings and tails and rump area, do not smear from a distance and avoid the neck and eyes.
> 
> Plain home made yogurt is used as probiotic, I couldn't find commercial probiotics for pigeons here. You may have better luck at Bangalore though.


----------



## jaipets

Gurbir said:


> Yeah its a great place indeed! Went to visit last year, had a lot of fun
> 
> And right now I only have 30 pigeons. Half of those are straight imported from India. While the other half are babies of imported pigeons.


does it was easy to import ?

i am planning to import homer from USA and any guider in this line ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k

I use ivermectin directly ,2 drops per bird.......Then repeat after 10 days


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> I use ivermectin directly ,2 drops per bird.......Then repeat after 10 days



ok Should i wait for 12/14 days again for second round ?


----------



## jaipets

sreeshs said:


> Vinny_Wills from Bangalore would like to have someone to adopt his pigeons as per the thread below, drop him a PM if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/home-for-fancy-pigeons-4-pairs-50807.html


Thank you sreeshs for the link and i have asked his english carrier if it is a pair


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> ok Should i wait for 12/14 days again for second round ?


yeah.....exactly ,if u have already given your first dose


----------



## boneyrajan.k

i dont mix it with water......i give it directly to individual birds


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> i dont mix it with water......i give it directly to individual birds


Ok thank you Dr.Boney


----------



## kajupakhi

Hi and great to meet you all!!!

I have been a member of this site since about 2003, back then there were not that many Indians around here and I had a difficult time figuring India specific pigeon related things out ...so ITS REALLY GOOD TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS coming together doing such wonderful job out here... WE REALLY NEED THIS.

I was born and raised in a bengali household in Calcutta and stayed there till 2003, then moved to US , work in IT and am very passionate about my birdies

My situation is quite different than most of you guys as even though I live in US, but my birds live in India with my parents (tried hard to bring them to US, but could not due to quarantine rules etc)... my 3 pigeons are domesticated household pets ... nothing fancy about most of them ... ferals/handicapped/orphan etc , but nevertheless very precious to me, specially one of them who is now 13 yrs old and I consider him as my very special pet during my younger days (he is very dear to my heart and turned me into an animal lover))...I make sure to visit my pets in India as often as I can as they mean a lot to me...

Only recently (just last year), I also adopted 2 very cute little african parrots (Meyers and Redbelly parrots) here in US, they too are real sweethearts, will talk up a storm, sing dance etc... however, one of them has behavior problems that we are working on now and the other was a case of neglect in his last home ... I feel so lucky to have both pigeons and parrots in my life ...even though both are birds, but they can be SO different as pets. As I increase my flock size here in US, I will surely go for pigeons next.


KAjupakhi


----------



## jaipets

kajupakhi nice to meet you too 

I saw your old posts when i was searching other things here Really i can feel the love you have towards birds and animals its great. 

But import the pigeons from USA is easy i think when compare to export to USA

* Most of the indian's here are in IT filed


----------



## kajupakhi

Hi Jaipet!

Thanks a lot for your reply, specially since its very early morning out there!

yep! looks like most of us here are in IT 

So what are you doing so early in the morning? are you having one of those early morning meetings with your US team at work?

we often have those with our India team during this time and also when its late night out here!


Around 2004, I freaked out when I realised that the birds will be quarantined for 2 whole months and will be killed right away if they find out of any disease...they may not even be allowed to come back to India, and right now, since bird flu no birds are allowed into US from Asia...even if they let them in, I would not put them through the quarantine trauma and an uncertain future


----------



## boneyrajan.k

kajupakhi said:


> Hi and great to meet you all!!!
> 
> I have been a member of this site since about 2003, back then there were not that many Indians around here and I had a difficult time figuring India specific pigeon related things out ...so ITS REALLY GOOD TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS coming together doing such wonderful job out here... WE REALLY NEED THIS.
> 
> I was born and raised in a bengali household in Calcutta and stayed there till 2003, then moved to US , work in IT and am very passionate about my birdies
> 
> My situation is quite different than most of you guys as even though I live in US, but my birds live in India with my parents (tried hard to bring them to US, but could not due to quarantine rules etc)... my 3 pigeons are domesticated household pets ... nothing fancy about most of them ... ferals/handicapped/orphan etc , but nevertheless very precious to me, specially one of them who is now 13 yrs old and I consider him as my very special pet during my younger days (he is very dear to my heart and turned me into an animal lover))...I make sure to visit my pets in India as often as I can as they mean a lot to me...
> 
> Only recently (just last year), I also adopted 2 very cute little african parrots (Meyers and Redbelly parrots) here in US, they too are real sweethearts, will talk up a storm, sing dance etc... however, one of them has behavior problems that we are working on now and the other was a case of neglect in his last home ... I feel so lucky to have both pigeons and parrots in my life ...even though both are birds, but they can be SO different as pets. As I increase my flock size here in US, I will surely go for pigeons next.
> 
> 
> KAjupakhi


Nice to meet u friend


----------



## vinny_wills

@ jaipets, have you imported any birds from USA.
@ Kajupakhi, Who takes care of Quarantine in USA, are there any qualified people.


----------



## jeev12

kajupakhi said:


> Hi Jaipet!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply, specially since its very early morning out there!
> 
> yep! looks like most of us here are in IT
> 
> So what are you doing so early in the morning? are you having one of those early morning meetings with your US team at work?
> 
> we often have those with our India team during this time and also when its late night out here!
> 
> 
> Around 2004, I freaked out when I realised that the birds will be quarantined for 2 whole months and will be killed right away if they find out of any disease...they may not even be allowed to come back to India, and right now, since bird flu no birds are allowed into US from Asia...even if they let them in, I would not put them through the quarantine trauma and an uncertain future


hi kajupakhi, nice to meet you


----------



## narrasandeep

hi i am sandeep , i am from vijayawada Andhra Pradesh , i am studying CA , i am interested in fancy pigeons , can aay one from indian , provide me with list of vaccines and medicines necessary for pigeons, i am new to pigeon , i dont know much about them , can any one help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jeev12

Hello sandeep...thanks for accepting the invite  

Please check the following link. http://allpigeons.webs.com ( Sarfaraz is from Hyderabad). 

There are very well qualified pigeon hobbyists in this forum...for sure they will be able to guide you.

Good luck.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

narrasandeep said:


> hi i am sandeep , i am from vijayawada Andhra Pradesh , i am studying CA , i am interested in fancy pigeons , can aay one from indian , provide me with list of vaccines and medicines necessary for pigeons, i am new to pigeon , i dont know much about them , can any one help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hi sandeep.....
1.first deworm them,every 6 months...
ivermectin 2 drops per bird orally.......then repeat after 10-12 days.
2.coccidiomycosis.....i use sulmet(Sulfamethazine),1 tablespoon per 4 litre of water for 5-7 days.
3. Trichomoniasis(canker).....i use Metronidazole (Flagyl) ,50 - 100 mg/bird daily for 5 - 6 days.
4.Tapeworm....(ivermectin is not effective),i use Praziquantal 5 - 10 mg/bird orally 
This is my personal opinion,others may be using different medicines.....


----------



## jaipets

kajupakhi said:


> Hi Jaipet!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply, specially since its very early morning out there!
> 
> yep! looks like most of us here are in IT
> 
> So what are you doing so early in the morning? are you having one of those early morning meetings with your US team at work?
> 
> we often have those with our India team during this time and also when its late night out here!
> 
> 
> Around 2004, I freaked out when I realised that the birds will be quarantined for 2 whole months and will be killed right away if they find out of any disease...they may not even be allowed to come back to India, and right now, since bird flu no birds are allowed into US from Asia...even if they let them in, I would not put them through the quarantine trauma and an uncertain future


No client meeting or work its all about the birds birds birds  and i was research the net for my new aviary which is 75% complete and my new pair of sun conures parrot which is less than a week in my cage its already started mating so i was doing some research in birdboard you know when you are connected to net you will not know the time...LOL

yes quarantine is good but keeping for 2 whole months is some what problem and does it same process even you import from usa to india?

which city you are in us now and are you going to settle there itself ?


----------



## jaipets

vinny_wills said:


> @ jaipets, have you imported any birds from USA.
> @ Kajupakhi, Who takes care of Quarantine in USA, are there any qualified people.


No not yet finding for good and experienced breeder who can export to India.

You have any experience vinny ?


----------



## jeev12

jaipets said:


> No client meeting or work its all about the birds birds birds  and i was research the net for my new aviary which is 75% complete and my new pair of sun conures parrot which is less than a week in my cage its already started mating so i was doing some research in birdboard you know when you are connected to net you will not know the time...LOL
> 
> yes quarantine is good but keeping for 2 whole months is some what problem and does it same process even you import from usa to india?
> 
> which city you are in us now and are you going to settle there itself ?


Hi jai, since you are interested in different breeds of birds..there is a pet shop in UP named" bird park" who deals with Chinese cages. they are inexpensive. Please email to "[email protected]" (Mr. Rajendra) for more details.... worth checking...

thanks


----------



## jaipets

narrasandeep said:


> hi i am sandeep , i am from vijayawada Andhra Pradesh , i am studying CA , i am interested in fancy pigeons , can aay one from indian , provide me with list of vaccines and medicines necessary for pigeons, i am new to pigeon , i dont know much about them , can any one help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


sandeep welcome and nice to meet you

Rajeev link was useful http://allpigeons.webs.com/pigeondiseases.htm

and also check Dr.boney post.


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> Hi sandeep.....
> 1.first deworm them,every 6 months...
> ivermectin 2 drops per bird orally.......then repeat after 10-12 days.
> 2.coccidiomycosis.....i use sulmet(Sulfamethazine),1 tablespoon per 4 litre of water for 5-7 days.
> 3. Trichomoniasis(canker).....i use Metronidazole (Flagyl) ,50 - 100 mg/bird daily for 5 - 6 days.
> 4.Tapeworm....(ivermectin is not effective),i use Praziquantal 5 - 10 mg/bird orally
> This is my personal opinion,others may be using different medicines.....


Thank you Dr.boney

it is useful for me too


----------



## jaipets

Hi all i have changed my post message to in detail about this thread so that it will be useful for other new members 1st they will see the 1st message

please check this http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/meet-indians-50815.html and let me know if i need to do some changes are add other info.

if so please send us the same 

Thank you all
Jai


----------



## jaipets

jeev12 said:


> Hi jai, since you are interested in different breeds of birds..there is a pet shop in UP named" bird park" who deals with Chinese cages. they are inexpensive. Please email to "[email protected]" (Mr. Rajendra) for more details.... worth checking...
> 
> thanks


Thank you Rajeev but i already have 12 of these cages which it cost me Rs.625 or Rs.675 i think for each if you buy a pack of 6.

Pisces Impex
No 18, Near Ganga Theatre, South Mada Street, Kolathur, Chennai - 600099
piscesimpex.com


----------



## jeev12

jai...cracking first message aka intro!!!!


----------



## jeev12

jaipets said:


> Thank you Rajeev but i already have 12 of these cages which it cost me Rs.625 or Rs.675 i think for each if you buy a pack of 6.
> 
> Pisces Impex
> No 18, Near Ganga Theatre, South Mada Street, Kolathur, Chennai - 600099
> piscesimpex.com


ok jai...All the best


----------



## jaipets

jeev12 said:


> jai...cracking first message aka intro!!!!


Thanks Rajeev


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Good.....introduction


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> Good.....introduction


Thanks DR.Boney


----------



## vinny_wills

@boneyrajan.k thanks for that compliment about my pics, for the people who don't know me let me introuduce, 
i am from bangalore born and bought up and my hobbies include photography , bird watching and breeding pet birds like pigeons, budgies, cocktaiels , finches etc, 
i was from childhood a pet lover i've always been with lot of pets ever since i knew them and in bangalore i am also have some of contacts for birds especially pigeon breeders , let me know in specific somebody wants to know about some breeders,
Besides i work in IT field {Server support engineer for HP} and also part time i work in cyber in servicing computers.


----------



## jaipets

Hi Vinny most of us are in IT i think some connection ( IT+Pet Lovers = INDIAN's ) 

I am looking for racing pigeons can you help me in this and also trying to do a race next year onwards.

Thank you
Jai


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> Hi Vinny most of us are in IT i think some connection ( IT+Pet Lovers = INDIAN's )
> Jai


............!!!


----------



## vinny_wills

Not sure in chennai , but in bangalore yes i can even i had a pair for racing homer not sure what happened after three days i see it dead and gave of the male to the same breeder from whom i bought .


----------



## boneyrajan.k

i would really like to hear from u guys in chennai and banglore,how the indian pigeon racing is done.....i am from kerala,we dont have a racing club here ,so i dont have much idea about the indian race


----------



## boneyrajan.k

if anybody has any article regarding the indian pigeon race,please share the link here


----------



## vinny_wills

Its mostly feels like playin a game and its something like gambling sometime i dont like these games nor the competitors play and fair game its not a healthy competition few months back in bangalore a little boy of about 15 yrs was killed because of this race...not sure of other places.. 
no offense to anybody who is racing.


----------



## jeev12

vinny_wills said:


> @boneyrajan.k thanks for that compliment about my pics, for the people who don't know me let me introuduce,
> i am from bangalore born and bought up and my hobbies include photography , bird watching and breeding pet birds like pigeons, budgies, cocktaiels , finches etc,
> i was from childhood a pet lover i've always been with lot of pets ever since i knew them and in bangalore i am also have some of contacts for birds especially pigeon breeders , let me know in specific somebody wants to know about some breeders,
> Besides i work in IT field {Server support engineer for HP} and also part time i work in cyber in servicing computers.


Hi vinny, am in search of a good Old dutch cap any recommended breeders?


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> if anybody has any article regarding the indian pigeon race,please share the link here


maybe this can help not sure

http://www.eddysracingpigeons.com/racing-pigeons-india/bangalore

http://www.eddysracingpigeons.com/racing-pigeons-india


----------



## jaipets

vinny_wills said:


> Not sure in chennai , but in bangalore yes i can even i had a pair for racing homer not sure what happened after three days i see it dead and gave of the male to the same breeder from whom i bought .


 I am interested in purchasing the racing homer pigeons if you have someone in Bangalore i can because many times i visit Bangalore.


----------



## vinny_wills

Ill see if i can get my own collection, there is a male which i can give free but for female you need to pay i can get you. the people who stole my birds left most of birds single i lost somebirds worth 15,000...


----------



## jaipets

vinny_wills said:


> Its mostly feels like playin a game and its something like gambling sometime i dont like these games nor the competitors play and fair game its not a healthy competition few months back in bangalore a little boy of about 15 yrs was killed because of this race...not sure of other places..
> no offense to anybody who is racing.


Not gambling though but i accept its not a healthy competition nowadays.


----------



## jaipets

vinny_wills said:


> Ill see if i can get my own collection, there is a male which i can give free but for female you need to pay i can get you. the people who stole my birds left most of birds single i lost somebirds worth 15,000...


15K

Yes i can pay do you have any details about your birds like its racing and other stuffs.


----------



## kajupakhi

Nice to meet you Dr.Boney (btw Dr.Boney, that was good info you gave on some meds later in this thread ),Sandeep, Rajeev and Narrasandeep

@ Sandeep and Jaipet, based on my research on the topic of US quarantine made long time back, if my memory serves right, there are only 4 or 5 airports in USA where birds are quarantined...u will have to find a broker to fly the birds to either one of these airports and as soon as the plane lands, these birds will be taken into Quarantine (in that airport itself), the bird will be held there in some sort of Glass cages (I think) for 2 months or more with ABSOLUTELY NO CONTACT with its human friends...during this time, everyday the Doctors will monitor its health condition and run various tests on it, and at any point of time, they are found to have some dangerous virus etc, they will have to be "Destroyed" right way...now Pigeons( or any other birds/animals for that matter) being very intelligent birds and capable of feelings like stress and pain, will certainly not have a good time in such a situation and neither will its human friend, specially when its not even sure if they will ever be able to leave that place as living/breathing birds again! Often times, just the stress of such long flights + such drastic changes in their surroundings can make healthy birds sick when they arrive.


...and oh yes!! they do have very well qualified Doctors etc to do this kind of work here as its SUCH AN IMPORTANT JOB to keep the country safe of any deadly disease and the place is very well maintained as well...however, we must note here, they will not have our bird's best interest in mind in this situation, after all its not their job to treat every bird that comes to them with a disease, instead their best interest is to keep the country safe from disease caused by virus/bacteria coming from other countries. I would not subject a bird through such a situation...by the way, I heard that its a lot better for Dogs though, they are quarantined for only 2 weeks or so!

I have no idea about the rules that apply to birds being brought from US to India

@ Jaipet, yes, looks like I will be here for a while, i live in virginia. Great to know about your loft and the 2 sun conures! Conures they are SO pretty and colorful, and SO comical and playful as well! being such active birds,Be prepared to keep them engaged in various kinds of activity, else they may easily develop bad habits like screaming (given that they are already loud birds!) or plucking...I was fostering a very nice pair of homeless Sun and Nandey Conure with screaming issues for sometime, till they found a permanent loving home sometime back! 

@Rajeev, Jaipet and others...I noticed the mention of cages made in China in this thread...probably you guys already know this, but still wanted to pass over this information to all of you guys, certain metals like Lead etc as well as most paints can be very dangerous to birds and many people in US prefer not to buy toys/cages made in China as they may not always be made up of bird-friendly materials... personally, I think pigeons, being birds of sweet and gentle temperament/activity level, may not be at that much risk of these things since they hardly ever chew/shred stuffs hard enough and so are less likely to intake paint/metals etc...however other birds with sharper beaks and high activity levels may be at risk of such things, also some parrots have this very strange habit of licking metals from his cage/toy hooks etc!!!

...now having said that, I do buy stuffs made in China for both pigeons and parrots, but then again, I have limited number of birds and so am able to monitor them individually and if any one's activity gives me the indication that he/she may probably be consuming any bad paint/metal, I immediately remove those stuffs from their environment. In fact, my pigeons, being such sweet, well behaved and gentle Lil birdies (I just LOVE pigeons! have such wonderful memories/experiences with them ), I have even painted their cages in India with paints that I would not even dream of getting my parrots close to...they have had those paints on their cages for years now, but they never mess up with paints or metals, in fact had I not painted their cage, the cage bar would have had rusts by now in the humid weather and that would have been more dangerous for them... So I think they are pretty safe in their current situation and painted cage.


----------



## narrasandeep

hello , i would like to personally thank Dr.boney for the advice given to me , i would also like to thanks Jaipet for inviting me here and i would like to thank jeev12 , kajupakhi and all others ( sorry if i miss any one ) for helping me , really guys thanks a lot for quick response 

It seems there r some vaccines for pigeons for diseases like SALMONELOSIS Or PARATIFOSIS & NEW CASTLE Or PARAMIXOVIRUS etc r there any medicines to treat these infected bird.... does any one have the names of the vaccines which r available in india for these as well as other diseases, if so can u plzzzz post them , it would be really helpful . In my opinion, it is always better to prevent the disease than using medicines to cure it later . right guys , 

ok bye

Sandeep


----------



## jaipets

Hi Sandeep

got this info from this site http://allpigeons.webs.com/pigeondiseases.htm

***Paratyphoid****

Paratyphoid is caused by Salmonella bacteria and rats are the usual carriers of this bacteria. Wing paralysis, leg paralysis, twisting of necks are all the various forms of paratyphoid disease. Some illiterate fanciers say that it is caused by excessive heat of the sun or by air, which is NOT true. The medicine of choice for treating paratyphoid (also mycoplasma) is Enrofloxacin(sold under the name Enflocin (or) Enrocin in India and outside india under the name Baytril).

Enrofloxacin Dosage: 2-4 drops per pigeon a day for 14 days followed by a one cod-liver oil capsule to each pigeon, every two days for 14 days.

***PMV(New Castle Disease)****

This diseased is caused by virus called Paramyxovirus. The main symptoms of this disease are neck shaking (twisting of necks is not seen) and diarrhea. The loft has to be cleaned AND WASHED THOROUGHLY with a strong disinfectant like Virkon-S. The sick birds should be separated and fed separetly. SADLY THERE IS NO CURE FOR THIS DISEASE. ONLY PREVENTION BY VACCINATING THE HEALTHY BIRDS IS THE ONLY CURE.

*****FEED THE SICK BIRDS SMALL GRAINS AND COD-LIVER OIL CAPSULE DAILY UNTIL THEY GET WELL. *****

======================

maybe others will suggest you more

Thank you
Jai


----------



## narrasandeep

Hi jaipets , thanks for info , i red it completely , at the end the info concluded with saying vaccination of healthy birds for newcastle disease is only prevention but didnt mention the vaccine name , can u or any one plzz post it


----------



## jaipets

I believe there are no vaccine for PMV

but you try lasota vaccine again its only prevention not curing 

sorry Maybe others will help you


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

Hi Jai and All,

I am Md Sarfaraz Khan from Hyderabad-Andhra Pradesh-India. I am also from IT field and I keep tipplers, tumblers and rollers. At present, I have almost 100 birds in my loft and I am in this hobby since the year, 2002. Being a pigeon lover and having an experience of 9 years , I run my own website http://allpigeons.webs.com 

Regards,
Md Sarfaraz Khan
Visit me at http://allpigeons.webs.com


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

*Probiotics*



jaipets said:


> anyone here using probiotics for your birds and which is good please tell me the product name so that i can buy here in india.



Jai,
Curd/Yoghurt is a probiotic. You can use it without any hesitation.

Your friend,
Md Sarfaraz Khan


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

*sarfaraz khan lofts*



sreeshs said:


> Jeev, you might have to re-post that web link...



Hi Sree,
It is http://allpigeons.webs.com


Your friend,
_________________
Md Sarfaraz Khan
http://allpigeons.webs.com


----------



## jaipets

sarfaraz_khan_india said:


> Hi Jai and All,
> 
> I am Md Sarfaraz Khan from Hyderabad-Andhra Pradesh-India. I am also from IT field and I keep tipplers, tumblers and rollers. At present, I have almost 100 birds in my loft and I am in this hobby since the year, 2002. Being a pigeon lover and having an experience of 9 years , I run my own website http://allpigeons.webs.com
> 
> Regards,
> Md Sarfaraz Khan
> Visit me at http://allpigeons.webs.com


Sarfaraz Khan Welcome to pigeon.biz thanks for coming here and i like your website few days back got the link through our friend Rajeev. 

Curd/Yoghurt how do you use...mix with food or water or just Curd/Yoghurt i dnt understand this part.

Your loft looks very good and if possible pls post more photos of your loft.

Thank you
Jai


----------



## jeev12

sarfaraz_khan_india said:


> Hi Jai and All,
> 
> I am Md Sarfaraz Khan from Hyderabad-Andhra Pradesh-India. I am also from IT field and I keep tipplers, tumblers and rollers. At present, I have almost 100 birds in my loft and I am in this hobby since the year, 2002. Being a pigeon lover and having an experience of 9 years , I run my own website http://allpigeons.webs.com
> 
> Regards,
> Md Sarfaraz Khan
> Visit me at http://allpigeons.webs.com


Hello Sarfaraz...many thanks for accepting my request. as metioned in my invite your website is a excellent refernce for pigeon lovers. 

god bless you.

Rajeev aka jeev


----------



## jaipets

Thank you rajeev for inviting Md Sarfaraz Khan here

Md Sarfaraz Khan i and manoj are interested to buy few pairs of tipplers, tumblers and rollers if you have any for sale please let us know.

Thank you
Jai


----------



## jaipets

This was the cage i am was referring 

http://img713.imageshack.us/i/imag0117we.jpg/


----------



## jeev12

thanks jai...how much did it cost? i have put a query to the website which you have mentioned earlier....yet to receive a reply.


----------



## jeev12

All....Any trusted breeder contact in Bangalore?


----------



## jaipets

jeev12 said:


> thanks jai...how much did it cost? i have put a query to the website which you have mentioned earlier....yet to receive a reply.


Rajeev if you buy a pack of 6 it cost Rs.675 or Rs.625 per piece i believe.


----------



## jeev12

thanks jai.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Does anybody here import birds to india from other countries,i would like to know how its done and what are the formalities behind it ...,any help will be deeply appreciated


----------



## Chilangz

jeev12 said:


> All....Any trusted breeder contact in Bangalore?


What breed are you looking??


----------



## jeev12

Chilangz said:


> What breed are you looking??


Old Dutch Capuchine


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

jaipets said:


> Sarfaraz Khan Welcome to pigeon.biz thanks for coming here and i like your website few days back got the link through our friend Rajeev.
> 
> Curd/Yoghurt how do you use...mix with food or water or just Curd/Yoghurt i dnt understand this part.
> 
> Your loft looks very good and if possible pls post more photos of your loft.
> 
> Thank you
> Jai



Jai,
Thanks jai and rajeev for the invitation. For 5 pigeons, simply mix one teaspoon curd in a glass of water. If you have more birds in your loft, you need to give them according to the ratio mentioned.


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

jaipets said:


> Thank you rajeev for inviting Md Sarfaraz Khan here
> 
> Md Sarfaraz Khan i and manoj are interested to buy few pairs of tipplers, tumblers and rollers if you have any for sale please let us know.
> 
> Thank you
> Jai



Jai and Manoj,
Sorry friends. I don't sell birds. Please don't mind. I donate birds to expert fanciers who have very good knowledge of pigeon keeping and pigeon flying. And it is too early to donate birds as I am only 33 yrs young  At this moment, I am breeding my pairs to get some nice ybs and test them whenever I get time. But, as I am in IT field, I am not able to spare time to look after my birds and my brother is looking after them at present. 

I recommend both of you to concentrate on breeding instead of collecting a lot of birds and wasting your time and money. Remember '*All that glitters is not Gold*' so please do not look at other fanciers birds and be excessively happy and buy them just by seeing their physical appearance. You should concentrate on the genotype of the birds rather than its phenotype. And this can only happen if you keep very few and the very best stock and test their progeny in air and not on land as it is done by others. Always remember '*Horses are tested on land and flying pigeons in air*' The eyesign theories are all crap and have been created to create a lot of confusion among the new and experienced fanciers. The best thing is to test them in air(i.e., by flying them). Keep the best and cull the rest. This way you will save a lot of food,precious time and money.


----------



## jaipets

Md Sarfaraz Khan i understand your point and thank you for valuable feedback its true.

We are new to this hobby and we are buying breeding pair. 

Very nice 'Horses are tested on land and flying pigeons in air'


----------



## boneyrajan.k

sarfaraz_khan_india said:


> Jai and Manoj,
> Sorry friends. I don't sell birds. Please don't mind. I donate birds to expert fanciers who have very good knowledge of pigeon keeping and pigeon flying. And it is too early to donate birds as I am only 33 yrs young  At this moment, I am breeding my pairs to get some nice ybs and test them whenever I get time. But, as I am in IT field, I am not able to spare time to look after my birds and my brother is looking after them at present.
> 
> I recommend both of you to concentrate on breeding instead of collecting a lot of birds and wasting your time and money. Remember '*All that glitters is not Gold*' so please do not look at other fanciers birds and be excessively happy and buy them just by seeing their physical appearance. You should concentrate on the genotype of the birds rather than its phenotype. And this can only happen if you keep very few and the very best stock and test their progeny in air and not on land as it is done by others. Always remember '*Horses are tested on land and flying pigeons in air*' The eyesign theories are all crap and have been created to create a lot of confusion among the new and experienced fanciers. The best thing is to test them in air(i.e., by flying them). Keep the best and cull the rest. This way you will save a lot of food,precious time and money.


Well said,i absolutely agree with u friend...


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> Md Sarfaraz Khan i understand your point and thank you for valuable feedback its true.
> 
> We are new to this hobby and we are buying breeding pair.
> 
> Very nice 'Horses are tested on land and flying pigeons in air'


Hi jai,
Be cautious while buying breeding pairs,bcoz generally the breeding pair which you get will be the birds,which somebody has given away due to poor performance/bad breeding habits (like single egg,egg destroying behaviours etc ).so its better to obtain,youngsters from good quality breeders and wait for them to get matured and try to make your own breeding pairs.I agree ,Its time consuming,but its worth the effort.....Its a life time hobby..so dont worry about time


----------



## jeev12

boneyrajan.k said:


> Hi jai,
> Be cautious while buying breeding pairs,bcoz generally the breeding pair which you get will be the birds,which somebody has given away due to poor performance/bad breeding habits (like single egg,egg destroying behaviours etc ).so its better to obtain,youngsters from good quality breeders and wait for them to get matured and try to make your own breeding pairs.I agree ,Its time consuming,but its worth the effort.....Its a life time hobby..so dont worry about time


Hi boney..you are right. but getting a good breed from a good breeder is the crucial factor for success.Am still not able to find a good breeder in Bangalore, even i posted in the forum..no luck


----------



## jeev12

sarfaraz_khan_india said:


> Jai and Manoj,
> Sorry friends. I don't sell birds. Please don't mind. I donate birds to expert fanciers who have very good knowledge of pigeon keeping and pigeon flying. And it is too early to donate birds as I am only 33 yrs young  At this moment, I am breeding my pairs to get some nice ybs and test them whenever I get time. But, as I am in IT field, I am not able to spare time to look after my birds and my brother is looking after them at present.
> 
> I recommend both of you to concentrate on breeding instead of collecting a lot of birds and wasting your time and money. Remember '*All that glitters is not Gold*' so please do not look at other fanciers birds and be excessively happy and buy them just by seeing their physical appearance. You should concentrate on the genotype of the birds rather than its phenotype. And this can only happen if you keep very few and the very best stock and test their progeny in air and not on land as it is done by others. Always remember '*Horses are tested on land and flying pigeons in air*' The eyesign theories are all crap and have been created to create a lot of confusion among the new and experienced fanciers. The best thing is to test them in air(i.e., by flying them). Keep the best and cull the rest. This way you will save a lot of food,precious time and money.



well said


----------



## vinny_wills

Even i would suggest to start with some young birds with but need to be little cautioned coz young ones immune system will be little weak.


----------



## jeev12

vinny_wills said:


> Even i would suggest to start with some young birds with but need to be little cautioned coz young ones immune system will be little weak.


Can you help me with breeder contacts in Bangalore ?


----------



## vinny_wills

There are breeders . ill share some contacts when we meet.


----------



## jeev12

thanks vinny ...speak to you soon


----------



## diwaj

sarfaraz_khan_india said:


> Jai and Manoj,
> The eyesign theories are all crap and have been created to create a lot of confusion among the new and experienced fanciers. The best thing is to test them in air(i.e., by flying them). Keep the best and cull the rest. This way you will save a lot of food,precious time and money.


Testing in air is good,

but in eyesign, your view is confusing. In your website http://allpigeons.webs.com/pigeoneyesign.htm your saying that 
" I have gone through many eyesign theories put forth by many eyesign experts and finally come to the conclusion that the following eyesign as postulated by an english fancier Myron Kulik in the website http://www.tourdesmaritimes.com/ is the best and the correct one."


So which one to take,

Diwa


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> Hi jai,
> Be cautious while buying breeding pairs,bcoz generally the breeding pair which you get will be the birds,which somebody has given away due to poor performance/bad breeding habits (like single egg,egg destroying behaviours etc ).so its better to obtain,youngsters from good quality breeders and wait for them to get matured and try to make your own breeding pairs.I agree ,Its time consuming,but its worth the effort.....Its a life time hobby..so dont worry about time


Yes Dr.boney getting the YB's is better than OB's but sometime you need OB also to start testing the water which works better and especially in homers you need OB in the start itself if you are going to race them.

Some time which works for someone doesnot even work for one but as you said its life time hobby we need lots of patients in the being.

Thanks
Jai


----------



## boneyrajan.k

......!!!


----------



## Racer homer

sarfaraz_khan_india said:


> Jai and Manoj,
> I recommend both of you to concentrate on breeding instead of collecting a lot of birds and wasting your time and money. Remember 'All that glitters is not Gold' so please do not look at other fanciers birds and be excessively happy and buy them just by seeing their physical appearance. You should concentrate on the genotype of the birds rather than its phenotype. And this can only happen if you keep very few and the very best stock and test their progeny in air and not on land as it is done by others. Always remember 'Horses are tested on land and flying pigeons in air' The *eyesign* theories are all crap and have been created to create a lot of confusion among the new and experienced fanciers. The best thing is to test them in air(i.e., by flying them). Keep the best and cull the rest. This way you will save a lot of food,precious time and money.


hi sarfaraz_khan welcome to d community!!!

Well said. but eye sign theories proved its value in many occasions for my pigeon fancier friends who were engaged in racing for 2 generations here in Chennai. maybe they all concentrate their efforts in homers only


----------



## jeev12

Hello...

Need Help --> Breed Identification

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/need-help-gt-breed-identification-50996.html#post552118


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

*Eyesign not be-all-end-all*



Racer homer said:


> hi sarfaraz_khan welcome to d community!!!
> 
> Well said. but eye sign theories proved its value in many occasions for my pigeon fancier friends who were engaged in racing for 2 generations here in Chennai. maybe they all concentrate their efforts in homers only



Hi Racer_Homer,
The eyesign theories mostly apply to racing homers and tipplers. But, if you have seen any tumblers or roller pigeons, you will not be able to see all the five circles 99% of the time. They mostly have plain eyes sans those 5 circles. And I never cull the birds blindly believing in eyesigns. I am a practical person and test my birds in air and then I will use eyesign theory to judge their health and mate them. I would also suggest you to follow my procedure before you come to know in the end that what I have preached was correct.


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

*Be practical*



diwaj said:


> Testing in air is good,
> 
> but in eyesign, your view is confusing. In your website http://allpigeons.webs.com/pigeoneyesign.htm your saying that
> " I have gone through many eyesign theories put forth by many eyesign experts and finally come to the conclusion that the following eyesign as postulated by an english fancier Myron Kulik in the website http://www.tourdesmaritimes.com/ is the best and the correct one."
> 
> 
> So which one to take,
> 
> Diwa


Diwaj,
These eyesign theories apply mostly to racing homers and tipplers. Tumblers and rollers do not have all the 5 circles in more than 90% of the birds. All I wanted to say is that "Be practical and test the birds in air". Never cull the birds just by seeing those circles.


----------



## jeev12

All.... I need help. 

One of the bird which i adopted is pooping blood - red feces and a little red in urine- ( Image attached). i read in the forum that poop in blood can also be due to worms, i did deworming as per Vet instruction...( less than 24 hours before) still poop is having blood. bird is under observation & isolated.

what could be the reason for this symptom? Please recommend me a medicine which i can buy in India? Also, i want to know whether this disease will spread to other birds?

http://i54.tinypic.com/2ywfyf6.jpg

thanks in advance.


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

*Blood in faeces- Coccidiosis*



jeev12 said:


> All.... I need help.
> 
> One of the bird which i adopted is pooping blood - red feces and a little red in urine- ( Image attached). i read in the forum that poop in blood can also be due to worms, i did deworming as per Vet instruction...( less than 24 hours before) still poop is having blood. bird is under observation & isolated.
> 
> what could be the reason for this symptom? Please recommend me a medicine which i can buy in India? Also, i want to know whether this disease will spread to other birds?
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/2ywfyf6.jpg
> 
> thanks in advance.



Hi Rajeev,

Your pigeons are suffering from Coccidiosis. It is sometimes characterized by blood in faeces. It is one of the symptoms apart from rapid loss of weight though the pigeon feeds regularly. This disease is contagious and it spreads through the infected pigeon’s faeces. Clean your loft immediately and then wash/disinfect with Virkon-S. If you cannot find Virkon-S in your area, you can also use Dettol for disinfecting the loft. 

For treatment, I would recommend you to use a drug having Amprolium Hydrochloride as the base/formula. This medicine is sold under various names Amprolium/Amprol/Corid. 

In India, this medicine is generally sold under the names Coximar, Vencocci and Kampro-H by different drug companies.


----------



## jeev12

thank you sir.


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india

*welcome buddy*



jeev12 said:


> thank you sir.


Rajeev,
You are always welcome my dear friend..... I am there for you and all others whenever you guys need me.....


----------



## jeev12

All, from yesterday evening situation has improved. There is no blood in poops. I did get medicines for treating cocodissis, since there was no blood in poops I have not given the same. I have attached images (poops) of yesterday evening, night and today morning. 

http://i56.tinypic.com/2lcya2g.jpg - Evening 5

http://i51.tinypic.com/xqdmr.jpg - Night 9

http://i54.tinypic.com/1zldg13.jpg - Morning 6

http://i54.tinypic.com/2rpcj2x.jpg - Morning 8

Thanks


----------



## jaipets

anyone have a full list of homer pigeons racing clubs in India.


----------



## jaipets

Today i called Dr Shakir Noman in Hyderabad President of the club ( Hyderabad Homer Pigeon Club http://www.hhpc.in ) 

I called him regarding getting homers from him and i will update how things goes and also planned to invite him here to share his knowledge.

Anyone have other homer pigeons racing clubs in India pls share.


----------



## sreeshs

There are racing clubs in Kolkota, Mysore and Chennai conducting races in India.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> Today i called Dr Shakir Noman in Hyderabad President of the club ( Hyderabad Homer Pigeon Club http://www.hhpc.in )
> 
> I called him regarding getting homers from him and i will update how things goes and also planned to invite him here to share his knowledge.
> 
> Anyone have other homer pigeons racing clubs in India pls share.


Thats great,i have posted you a personal message ....please see it


----------



## jaipets

sreeshs said:


> There are racing clubs in Kolkota, Mysore and Chennai conducting races in India.


Yes but contact details or website address are not easy to find. if anybody have these details pls post.


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> Thats great,i have posted you a personal message ....please see it


sent reply


----------



## jaipets

forgot to tell you all

Last two weeks i am visiting few lofts in chennai all are homers loft and visited two clubs and one is newly started ( royal pigeon society ) and another one is old one and dnt remember the name ( but i promise will post the full details soon ) plan to join in one club.

Got 8 more homers from my uncle and this Sunday hope will get few more .

Today i visited one fancier in chepauk, Chennai who is having high flyer and homers ( mostly it looks fancy homers ) his name sorry forgot and his number 9841991426.

One thing i noticed in this loft all his pigeons are fully loaded crop ( i visited by 5.45pm ) even my pigeons after dinner/meal/breakfast it does look fully loaded 

I brought one pair black tumblers and three homers ( two looks like fancy homer maybe tomorrow i will exchange or keep myself ).


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Hi guys, Gurbir here from Canada. I was wondering if any of you kept high flyers? My main question is, what do you feed your high flyers? The flyers & the breeders.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> forgot to tell you all
> 
> Last two weeks i am visiting few lofts in chennai all are homers loft and visited two clubs and one is newly started ( royal pigeon society ) and another one is old one and dnt remember the name ( but i promise will post the full details soon ) plan to join in one club.
> 
> Got 8 more homers from my uncle and this Sunday hope will get few more .
> 
> Today i visited one fancier in chepauk, Chennai who is having high flyer and homers ( mostly it looks fancy homers ) his name sorry forgot and his number 9841991426.
> 
> One thing i noticed in this loft all his pigeons are fully loaded crop ( i visited by 5.45pm ) even my pigeons after dinner/meal/breakfast it does look fully loaded
> 
> I brought one pair black tumblers and three homers ( two looks like fancy homer maybe tomorrow i will exchange or keep myself ).



thats cool....please share the pics of these birds,it will be a pleasure to see them


----------



## jaipets

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/racing-homers-or-fancy-homers-id-pls-51270.html

Dr.boney other birds i will post soon ( still working on to create a personal site with photo album and also final stage finishing the loft work. ).

Today i exchanged the two normal breed homers



jaipets said:


> One thing i noticed in this loft all his pigeons are fully loaded crop ( i visited by 5.45pm ) even my pigeons after dinner/meal/breakfast it does look fully loaded


Today i went same by 12.00PM 
The reason why all his pigeons are fully loaded crop he is feeding once a day  so in the evening all his pigeons eats like crazy


----------



## jaipets

Gurbir said:


> Hi guys, Gurbir here from Canada. I was wondering if any of you kept high flyers? My main question is, what do you feed your high flyers? The flyers & the breeders.


Most of them here in india we keep/kept flyers

i feed same which i feed for homers but most of them dnt because it cnt fly long hours if you feed high.

Most of us we feed here Finger Millet, Wheat, Maize, Sorghum, Bengal gram, Green gram.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Wheat, Maize, Bengal gram, Green gram


Would those 4 be a good diet for high flying pigeons?


----------



## sreeshs

I thought Bengal Gram and green grams are the same thing


----------



## jaipets

Gurbir said:


> Wheat, Maize, Bengal gram, Green gram
> 
> 
> Would those 4 be a good diet for high flying pigeons?


Yes here in India we feed this and also peas.

If you are looking for flying more hours than someone experts should tell what and how much they should feed.


----------



## jaipets

sreeshs said:


> I thought Bengal Gram and green grams are the same thing


i dnt know but i mean green gram and this http://product-image.tradeindia.com/00093669/b/0/Bengal-Gram.jpg


----------



## vinny_wills

sreeshs said:


> Vinny_Wills from Bangalore would like to have someone to adopt his pigeons as per the thread below, drop him a PM if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/home-for-fancy-pigeons-4-pairs-50807.html


Hi guys,
Still there is englsih carrier and single modena available for adoption any body interested ...

Jeev already the forum member has collected one pair of English Fantail from me ...

Anybody else ...


----------



## sreeshs

jaipets said:


> i dnt know but i mean green gram and this http://product-image.tradeindia.com/00093669/b/0/Bengal-Gram.jpg


I think the one in the picture is actually chick peas


----------



## jaipets

sreeshs said:


> I think the one in the picture is actually chick peas


.....ok yes


----------



## diwaj

*Eng Carrier*



vinny_wills said:


> Hi guys,
> Still there is englsih carrier and single modena available for adoption any body interested ...
> 
> Jeev already the forum member has collected one pair of English Fantail from me ...
> 
> Anybody else ...


Hi,

Are you selling it or giving it out for adoption(free).

If free I can get it.

Diwakar


----------



## jaipets

Hi all,

many of us here are interested in importing birds from other country and i have found two persons ( Keith and Pablo Alfonso )

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/laudinos-sevillanos-spanish-pouters-48394.html and http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/racig-homers-for-sale-50513.html

I am working with them to import the birds and will tell how it goes 

Thank you
Jai


----------



## jaipets

diwaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you selling it or giving it out for adoption(free).
> 
> If free I can get it.
> 
> Diwakar


Diwakar he is giving it for adoption(free) and are you from Bangalore ? If so than he will contact you.

Good luck
Jai


----------



## diwaj

*High Fliers/ Tipplers*

They should be in a good diet and regular flying.

I was able to fly my tippler for 7 hrs max & then as I modified the loft & had a hawk problem I left it for breeding and now it flies for 7 minutes.

So I left it as breeding bird and now going to train the new born. Dont allow them to fly freely. 

As of food read somewhere that 20ml of food per day is good. & food and water once a day. when starting to fly more than 3 hrs I used to rest it a day & then when it crossed 6 hrs i rested it for 2 days. & then I didnt fly it.

I dont have lights for them to fly at night and so I hope I will be able to fly them atleast 10 - 12 hrs this season.

Diwa


----------



## sreeshs

jaipets said:


> Hi all,
> 
> many of us here are interested in importing birds from other country and i have found two persons ( Keith and Pablo Alfonso )
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/laudinos-sevillanos-spanish-pouters-48394.html and http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/racig-homers-for-sale-50513.html
> 
> I am working with them to import the birds and will tell how it goes
> 
> Thank you
> Jai


Believe me, finding a fancier who has birds is the easiest part 

Its the import permits, paper work (including sanitary import permits) and quarantine which is hard to crack.

You should start working now if you intend to obtain birds in 6 months time. 
Also on Dec 2010 there is an import ban from countries which has reported bird flu, run a check on that too.

I was working on the same last year and could not get the guidelines for exotic birds eventually setting it aside for later. So I can just follow your procedure once you are done  
I think Chennai airport has a bird quarantine so you might be able to get info fast from there.


----------



## jaipets

sreeshs said:


> Believe me, finding a fancier who has birds is the easiest part
> 
> Its the import permits, paper work (including sanitary import permits) and quarantine which is hard to crack.
> 
> You should start working now if you intend to obtain birds in 6 months time.
> Also on Dec 2010 there is an import ban from countries which has reported bird flu, run a check on that too.
> 
> I was working on the same last year and could not get the guidelines for exotic birds eventually setting it aside for later. So I can just follow your procedure once you are done
> I think Chennai airport has a bird quarantine so you might be able to get info fast from there.


Yes sreeshs i accept the the permits and quarantine part will kill us but Keith and Pablo Alfonso got someone who as done export and lets see how it works and also one of my friend in chennai airport he told still now regularly shipments ( pets/birds ) comes to chennai ( india ) airport but he was telling me to find someone to send the shipment and he will take care of clearing it from airport to me. 

Lets see if anyone of us import without any problem than all others can benefit and import with the same way.


----------



## jaipets

even we can get good pigeons here but the main reason i am searching for good racing homers pigeons outside is because the sports ( homers racing in chennai or india i dnt know ) is getting out of the sports ( lots of fighting with club members and many new clubs are opening with just 5 to 8 members and many more things inside ). it will take 5 to 10 yrs more when we come to US standards of sports. 

but there are some real good members who are willing to help one other and even they offer free pigeons to new comers.

Most of them here does not have pedigree or track records... all are verbal they tell many things about the pigeon but in verbal.

Even just now Diwakar was also suggesting me few things and lets see it will take many more months to build my racing team.

Planning to race in 2012 and win atleast one race  lets see 

* next week my loft work will be complete ( hope so because every week i tell the same thing to my wife and parents  ) and all my pigeons must transfer soon from temp box.

Thank you
Jai


----------



## sreeshs

I think they was a long distance race from Kolkota to Chennai in 2009 0r 2010.
Karnataka racing pigeon club has posted records till 2010 in their website. Get those good guys and start a firm club, its no good having racing homers if passionate clubs do not exist apart from a personal satisfaction.


----------



## jaipets

Do you have there website address


----------



## sreeshs

http://www.karnatakahomingpigeonsociety.com

Don't have the links for Kolkota and Chennai, read about their race in the newspaper, I think it was The Hindu


----------



## boneyrajan.k

JAI,
all the best friend.......


----------



## vinny_wills

Thanks Sreesh for that info, I never knew about this place, the best part is i stay in same area in Bangalore where this place is ....Quite interesting...


----------



## sreeshs

Vinny, we have a member named Anand from that club here in PT. He is not active for sometime now, try leaving him a PM. He might be able to give you more details.

I believe they are coming up with 2010-2011 results too. I hope the clubs have some for sale and are banded. There are some people who sell pigeons as "homers" with no way to establish the fact other than do a release and lose the kit


----------



## vinny_wills

Infact there are many people whom i know who are not into racing but stil have a good homers.


----------



## jaipets

hi all friends i have finished my loft work 15 days back and still in small small corrections and changes but final stage have been finished and brought many racing pigeons and most of the places filled ( loft is houseful  ).

will give full update with pictures soon....sorry for the delay.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Wow....congratz buddy,i cant wait to see the pics


----------



## jeev12

jaipets said:


> hi all friends i have finished my loft work 15 days back and still in small small corrections and changes but final stage have been finished and brought many racing pigeons and most of the places filled ( loft is houseful  ).
> 
> will give full update with pictures soon....sorry for the delay.


Good news.....All the very best


----------



## jaipets

Hi anyone here in india vaccinated your pigeons for Paramyxovirus and Paratyphoid ?


----------



## Chilangz

Nope, not me.....but I did not have that problem in past


----------



## sreeshs

Hi,

Can somebody help out this guy ?

I am currently full and cannot afford another pair 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/fancy-pigeons-not-able-to-fly-52876.html


----------



## jeev12

sreeshs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody help out this guy ?
> 
> I am currently full and cannot afford another pair
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/fancy-pigeons-not-able-to-fly-52876.html


Sree..am in touch with Sagar. Most likely i will pick it up ...fingers crossed


----------



## jaipets

jeev12 said:


> Sree..am in touch with Sagar. Most likely i will pick it up ...fingers crossed


..........Good luck


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Good job


----------



## rkpravy

hi 
I am from from vijayawada, love pigeons a lot


----------



## boneyrajan.k

rkpravy said:


> hi
> I am from from vijayawada, love pigeons a lot


Welcome to PT


----------



## narrasandeep

hello rkpravy 

i am from vijayawada as well , where do u live in vijayawada , what pigeons do u have


----------



## rkpravy

Sandeep this is Ravi from vjayawada, we had talked in phone erlier


----------



## Chilangz

Guys,
Taking on Tyson episode is starting June 6th on Animal Planet. If some one does not have the downloaded version, you can now watch it on TV. Its scheduled at 9PM.


----------



## narrasandeep

rkpravy said:


> Sandeep this is Ravi from vjayawada, we had talked in phone erlier


hello ravi garu , it nice meeting u


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Chilangz said:


> Guys,
> Taking on Tyson episode is starting June 6th on Animal Planet. If some one does not have the downloaded version, you can now watch it on TV. Its scheduled at 9PM.


Excellent


----------



## Chilangz

Guys,
Just bumping it up......Taking on Tyson will start effective today in India.

Channel : Animal Planet
Date : 6th to 19th June, 2011
Time : 9 PM

There is also an article in Monday's Bangalore Times.
Emjoy the show....


----------



## boneyrajan.k

I will be definitely watching it....


----------



## anandcholli

oops sorry i didn't see this post regarding mike... i posted it in a separate thread.


----------



## Chilangz

anandcholli said:


> oops sorry i didn't see this post regarding mike... i posted it in a separate thread.


no worries...... both had same thoughts....


----------



## Heedictator

i wish to have indian fantails but there were nothing in our local place -_-


----------



## Chilangz

Heedictator said:


> i wish to have indian fantails but there were nothing in our local place -_-


Hello, I thought that Fantails were available globally....
BTW, where are you from?


----------



## Heedictator

there are indian fantails here in Philippines of course but locally in our place it's hard for me to find and probably very expensive... i'm really wondering what's with their tails~^^


----------



## Chilangz

there are few people here from Philippines...... I think they should be able to help you.


----------



## Richi_Ric

Hello Frnds a.k.a. Bhai logo 

I'm Richard George From Meerut, U.P. India.
I've just started to keep pigeons as pets, currently I have 5 pairs including Indian Breed "Kaldumma" and Foreign Breed "Carneau".

and now I'm going to buy a pair of Lakka Duaj (Indian Fantail), wish me luck that I find the most beautiful pair coz I'm going to buy them today.

Also need an advice on Buying "English Trumpeter" there is one breeder who is selling it for Rs.1500 so, Should I purchase it on that price or is it too much for this breed?

Thanks in advance to all the fellow members of this wonderful forum.

Regard,
Richard George,
India.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Richi_Ric said:


> Hello Frnds a.k.a. Bhai logo
> 
> I'm Richard George From Meerut, U.P. India.
> I've just started to keep pigeons as pets, currently I have 5 pairs including Indian Breed "Kaldumma" and Foreign Breed "Carneau".
> 
> and now I'm going to buy a pair of Lakka Duaj (Indian Fantail), wish me luck that I find the most beautiful pair coz I'm going to buy them today.
> 
> Also need an advice on Buying "English Trumpeter" there is one breeder who is selling it for Rs.1500 so, Should I purchase it on that price or is it too much for this breed?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all the fellow members of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Regard,
> Richard George,
> India.


Richard if you are on facebook,join our pigeon group......you may be able to get in touch with other breeders from india
http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709


----------



## Chilangz

Richi_Ric said:


> Hello Frnds a.k.a. Bhai logo
> 
> I'm Richard George From Meerut, U.P. India.
> I've just started to keep pigeons as pets, currently I have 5 pairs including Indian Breed "Kaldumma" and Foreign Breed "Carneau".
> 
> and now I'm going to buy a pair of Lakka Duaj (Indian Fantail), wish me luck that I find the most beautiful pair coz I'm going to buy them today.
> 
> Also need an advice on Buying "English Trumpeter" there is one breeder who is selling it for Rs.1500 so, Should I purchase it on that price or is it too much for this breed?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all the fellow members of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Regard,
> Richard George,
> India.


All the very Best


----------



## Richi_Ric

boneyrajan.k said:


> Richard if you are on facebook,join our pigeon group......you may be able to get in touch with other breeders from india
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709


Yup https://www.facebook.com/sweetrichiric
Joined as m typing. 

Got the Indian Fantail (Lakka) for Rs.1600/- and now trying for English Trumpeter.


----------



## Richi_Ric

Chilangz said:


> All the very Best


Thanks buddy.


----------



## diwaj

Hi,

Any pigeon ring makers in Chennai or tamilnadu
Thanks
Diwa


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Diwaj,you can see the ring makers details in our facebook pigeon group....

http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709


----------



## Richi_Ric

boneyrajan.k said:


> Diwaj,you can see the ring makers details in our facebook pigeon group....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709


Me bhi yehi post likhne wala tha


----------



## jaipets

diwaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any pigeon ring makers in Chennai or tamilnadu
> Thanks
> Diwa


Sorry Diwakar i will send his number next week


----------



## jaipets

Diwakar this details Dr.Boney ref

Somewhat similar Aluminum rings are made in Chennai for various clubs in tamilnadu by R.MURUGADOSS,...... phone 09444429827
ADDRESS,
2/106,G.N.T Road,
Mondiamman Nagar,
CHENNAI -600052.
Cost Rs 300 for 100 plus about Rs 35 courrier charges. He speaks English and Tamil. Order to be sent in writing by post and Money to be sent my moneyorder, wil write phone number and address of plastic coated ring maker later. He speaks only Tamil rate Rs7/- per ring.

<[email protected] >


----------



## Richi_Ric

^ or you can use -> BOX OF 100 X 8MM CLIP LEG RINGS CHICKS PIGEONS POULTRY | eBay http://bit.ly/qieB6w


----------



## diwaj

Thanks all


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*Rahul*

hi this is rahul from delhi.

i am new to the pigeons world.

want to start by making good racing homer breeding pair.

if any one out here can guide some good racers who can sell their birds....precautions for breeding....medications etc.i will be obelised..

Important Note 

there is not even a single homer "RACER" fancier in delhi.

no No racing homer club.

So if any one can help please....i would also love to join a racing homer club if possible...please guide me.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Hi Rahul...
if you are on facebook,join our pigeon group......you may be able to get in touch with other breeders/racers from india
http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709


----------



## jaipets

Welcome Richard George and Rahul.

Good luck Richard George for your new pairs.

Rahul there is a club in calcutta ( Calcutta Racing Pigeons Club ) and many clubs in chennai i know  and delhi i will ask my friends.


----------



## jaipets

Richi_Ric said:


> ^ or you can use -> BOX OF 100 X 8MM CLIP LEG RINGS CHICKS PIGEONS POULTRY | eBay http://bit.ly/qieB6w


he is not shipping to india


----------



## Richi_Ric

jaipets said:


> he is not shipping to india


Yup but I found another seller and they are shipping 100 8mm clip rings to India for only $6.
Link-> 100PCS 8mm - http://bit.ly/ofMWUU


----------



## Richi_Ric

Richi_Ric said:


> Yup but I found another seller and they are shipping 100 8mm clip rings to India for only $6.
> Link-> 100PCS 8mm - http://bit.ly/ofMWUU


The only problem I'm facing is paying them through paypal. 
coz paypal just refused my Credit Card.
Buddy if you purchase them then just purchase 2 packets I'll pay u my share.


----------



## jaipets

Richi_Ric said:


> Yup but I found another seller and they are shipping 100 8mm clip rings to India for only $6.
> Link-> 100PCS 8mm - http://bit.ly/ofMWUU


ok good have anybody used them ?


----------



## jaipets

Richi_Ric said:


> The only problem I'm facing is paying them through paypal.
> coz paypal just refused my Credit Card.
> Buddy if you purchase them then just purchase 2 packets I'll pay u my share.


can be done will check


----------



## Richi_Ric

jaipets said:


> ok good have anybody used them ?


Don't know buddy, but they seems to be nice.
Tomorrow I'll try the simple 8mm rings to find out how much loose they are.


----------



## Richi_Ric

jaipets said:


> can be done will check


Thanks in advanced. 
when u place order just give me ur contact no.


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*hi*

thanks boney and jaipets.
hi richiric.....whats is ur mobile no.
my no is 9891057596...
hey 
any fancier from delhi here...
i want to buy a yellow magpie(female)
can any 1 help


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Welcome rahul,u can post the same thing in our Facebook pigeon group ...!!!


----------



## Richi_Ric

rahul>delhi>india said:


> thanks boney and jaipets.
> hi richiric.....whats is ur mobile no.
> my no is 9891057596...
> hey
> any fancier from delhi here...
> i want to buy a yellow magpie(female)
> can any 1 help


Hello 

My No. 8859599599
I'm from Meerut.


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*racing club*

hi jaipets...any information about "how can i join a racing club" or any contact number of the person who is currently into racing and is a member of any certified club.
Help me guys i want to join a racing club.


----------



## jaipets

rahul there are many racing club are in chennai and you want chennai or delhi ?

delhi unable to find many sorry


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*jaipets*

hi..
i can join chennai club.

please guide.


----------



## jaipets

if you are in chennai you can join in chennai club

where are you currently ?


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*racing club*

i am currently in delhi....and delhi is my permanent residence.

but i know there is no racing homer club in delhi.

so i want to join a club outside delhi...wheather it is in chennai or calcutta or hydrabad or mysore or kerela.

guide me please how to join the club.


----------



## Chilangz

this might help...

http://www.karnatakahomingpigeonsociety.com/pages/About.htm


----------



## diwaj

Hi Rahul,

Staying in Delhi, Why do u want to join a club in other cities?

Diwa


----------



## prasadmanideep

Do we get roller pigeons in india. If anyone having roller pigeon
please inform me


regards
prasad


----------



## prasadmanideep

*Hi to one and all*

This is prasad from Andhrapradesh. 
i believe that all performing pigeons in the world are having genes of india ancient breeds only. And also the fancy pigeons. We the indian are the first in the world to create fancy pigeons like fantails,mokies and some more are there do you know pouters and jacobins are also from india. King pigeons are also developed by the crossing with our indian mondain pigeons with other pigeons. 

please raise pigeons of indian breeds. 
most of the different breeds to other countries by traders in ancient days,now we are very few are there.
please encourage indian breeds like indian tumbler,indian rollers, lotans.and diving pigeons.

thanks once agaim
Prasad


----------



## sreeshs

prasadmanideep said:


> This is prasad from Andhrapradesh.
> i believe that all performing pigeons in the world are having genes of india ancient breeds only. And also the fancy pigeons. We the indian are the first in the world to create fancy pigeons like fantails,mokies and some more are there do you know pouters and jacobins are also from india. King pigeons are also developed by the crossing with our indian mondain pigeons with other pigeons.
> 
> please raise pigeons of indian breeds.
> most of the different breeds to other countries by traders in ancient days,now we are very few are there.
> please encourage indian breeds like indian tumbler,indian rollers, lotans.and diving pigeons.
> 
> thanks once agaim
> Prasad


What difference does it make ? There are beautiful pigeons and performing lines all over the world. Originating from different part of the globe. I do not know how much of your belief is true but even in that case I do not think there is a credible reasoning that some breeds should be promoted based on region... more over for quality birds of all those breeds, today you will have to import it from the foreign countries, were they put effort in establishing and maintaining the breed


----------



## prasadmanideep

It is to encourage our breeds not for anything brother.


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*hi*

i agree completely with prasandmanideep.
the point is not to rationalise pigeon keeping on basis of nationality or region...but to also promote our local breeds.
i also agree with the fact regarding the presence of ancient pigeon blood line in most of the pigeons of the world.
Indian mondane in northern india is called as "gola" pigeon.
although the number is high but the quality and color pattern are missing..
i personaly keep collecting the colors and ancient starins which are almost extincted or about to extinct...
share some photo very soon...even being colorfull these birds are highly performing bird


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*@ prasadmanideep*

Please tell me how to distinguish roller pigeon from tumbler.
I will make you available the roller pigeons.
They are available in India


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*@ chilangz*

Thank you for helping buddy.


----------



## jaipets

rahul>delhi>india said:


> i am currently in delhi....and delhi is my permanent residence.
> 
> but i know there is no racing homer club in delhi.
> 
> so i want to join a club outside delhi...wheather it is in chennai or calcutta or hydrabad or mysore or kerela.
> 
> guide me please how to join the club.


Rahul being in delhi and joining club in other city are not going get any benefit.

But you can create a groups in other city and meet them and visit there club but when you join the club in your city that will make use.

Why dnt you open a club in delhi if no one is there ?

*@prasadmanideep*

yes we have roller pigeons in india and also someone from this thread from Andhrapradesh i think he is having roller pigeons.


----------



## prasadmanideep

*Thanks for reply*

Thank you rahul, 
tumbler can do only 1 to 2 somersaults in air but roller do continuosly 20 to 30 rolls. In my childhood i use to have 2 pairs of white they use to roll like anything .due to my studies i went to hostel one day my parents given to someone.i lost them Now im searching for that breed.


----------



## prasadmanideep

*Hi*



jaipets said:


> Rahul being in delhi and joining club in other city are not going get any benefit.
> 
> But you can create a groups in other city and meet them and visit there club but when you join the club in your city that will make use.
> 
> Why dnt you open a club in delhi if no one is there ?
> 
> *@prasadmanideep*
> 
> yes we have roller pigeons in india and also someone from this thread from Andhrapradesh i think he is having roller pigeons.


can you tell me the name and ph no.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Prasad to get in touch with various breeds,join our pigeon group in facebook,if u are already not there 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/115336608555709/


----------



## diwaj

Hi sreeshs,

Do you have Lotans, with you

Diwa


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*need help*



jaipets said:


> Rahul being in delhi and joining club in other city are not going get any benefit.
> 
> But you can create a groups in other city and meet them and visit there club but when you join the club in your city that will make use.
> 
> Why dnt you open a club in delhi if no one is there ?
> 
> *@prasadmanideep*
> 
> yes we have roller pigeons in india and also someone from this thread from Andhrapradesh i think he is having roller pigeons.


All though i want to start a pigeon club but i don't know the legal laws...
If you can guide me i am willing to start a pigeon club in delhi...
Both for fancy pigeon and performing pigeons....Please guide me about the legal formalities of starting a club


----------



## Richi_Ric

rahul>delhi>india said:


> All though i want to start a pigeon club but i don't know the legal laws...
> If you can guide me i am willing to start a pigeon club in delhi...
> Both for fancy pigeon and performing pigeons....Please guide me about the legal formalities of starting a club


Very Nice Rahul Bhai..


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*thanks*



prasadmanideep said:


> Thank you rahul,
> tumbler can do only 1 to 2 somersaults in air but roller do continuosly 20 to 30 rolls. In my childhood i use to have 2 pairs of white they use to roll like anything .due to my studies i went to hostel one day my parents given to someone.i lost them Now im searching for that breed.


Thank you for the information.
i will try find out if any one has roller in my local area.


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*good information*



sarfaraz_khan_india said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> Your pigeons are suffering from Coccidiosis. It is sometimes characterized by blood in faeces. It is one of the symptoms apart from rapid loss of weight though the pigeon feeds regularly. This disease is contagious and it spreads through the infected pigeon’s faeces. Clean your loft immediately and then wash/disinfect with Virkon-S. If you cannot find Virkon-S in your area, you can also use Dettol for disinfecting the loft.
> 
> For treatment, I would recommend you to use a drug having Amprolium Hydrochloride as the base/formula. This medicine is sold under various names Amprolium/Amprol/Corid.
> 
> In India, this medicine is generally sold under the names Coximar, Vencocci and Kampro-H by different drug companies.


Hi
That was a very usefull information....


----------



## prasadmanideep

*Hi rahul*



rahul>delhi>india said:


> Thank you for the information.
> i will try find out if any one has roller in my local area.


thanks for consideration


----------



## jpsnapdy

jaipets said:


> Hi all,
> 
> many of us here are interested in importing birds from other country and i have found two persons ( Keith and Pablo Alfonso )
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/laudinos-sevillanos-spanish-pouters-48394.html and http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/racig-homers-for-sale-50513.html
> 
> I am working with them to import the birds and will tell how it goes
> 
> Thank you
> Jai


Those are show homers, that what you want?


----------



## jpsnapdy

Hi all,
So I'm in India too. Down South.
Don't know much about fancy breeds, I'm strictly a racing pigeon guy.
You will find a wealth of information on health and stuff in the Racing pigeon pages of the Pigeon Talk site :
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/

@ Rahul: You can form an association (non profit). You need 7 members to start a committee. Good luck!

@ Jaipets: There are some super racing champs in Chennai and lots of clubs too, take some time to go round the place.


----------



## jaipets

jpsnapdy said:


> Those are show homers, that what you want?


Yes just tried if I can import the birds but unable do so


----------



## jaipets

jpsnapdy said:


> Hi all,
> So I'm in India too. Down South.
> Don't know much about fancy breeds, I'm strictly a racing pigeon guy.
> You will find a wealth of information on health and stuff in the Racing pigeon pages of the Pigeon Talk site :
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/
> 
> @ Rahul: You can form an association (non profit). You need 7 members to start a committee. Good luck!
> 
> @ Jaipets: There are some super racing champs in Chennai and lots of clubs too, take some time to go round the place.


Yes I am too into racing and joined club too here in Chennai 

Which city you are from ?


----------



## Racer homer

*longest distance homed by a pigeon*

hi everyone, I am happy to share here that one of our club member's pigeon as reached home from Delhi to Chennai in 63 days(board time is 30 days). total distance of 2100kms(1305miles), which is first of its kind in racing homer pigeon world in* India *or perhaps in *Asia* to toss pigeon for such a long distance racing and pigeon homed with full health.


----------



## jpsnapdy

Racer homer said:


> hi everyone, I am happy to share here that one of our club member's pigeon as reached home from Delhi to Chennai in 63 days(board time is 30 days). total distance of 2100kms(1305miles), which is first of its kind in racing homer pigeon world in* India *or perhaps in *Asia* to toss pigeon for such a long distance racing and pigeon homed with full health.


Don't think so. There's supposed to have been one Red Chequer hen named "Delhi Queen" to have flown back to Chennai from Delhi in 10 days in the 90s.
The furthest a bird flew is supposedly a chinese bird who had been sold to a European fancier, so Europe to China is more or less 5000Miles. Which makes me say that a lot of us try and get birds from the US and Europe, when China is much closer and they may also have the best birds maybe, so is Thailand, Taiwan, etc.


----------



## jpsnapdy

jaipets said:


> Yes I am too into racing and joined club too here in Chennai
> 
> Which city you are from ?


Congrats on your joining a club.

We're neighbours, I'm in PY. Send me a PM if you're coming down.


----------



## jaipets

Racer homer said:


> hi everyone, I am happy to share here that one of our club member's pigeon as reached home from Delhi to Chennai in 63 days(board time is 30 days). total distance of 2100kms(1305miles), which is first of its kind in racing homer pigeon world in* India *or perhaps in *Asia* to toss pigeon for such a long distance racing and pigeon homed with full health.


whats your club name ? whats his name ?


----------



## jaipets

jpsnapdy said:


> Don't think so. There's supposed to have been one Red Chequer hen named "Delhi Queen" to have flown back to Chennai from Delhi in 10 days in the 90s.
> The furthest a bird flew is supposedly a chinese bird who had been sold to a European fancier, so Europe to China is more or less 5000Miles. Which makes me say that a lot of us try and get birds from the US and Europe, when China is much closer and they may also have the best birds maybe, so is Thailand, Taiwan, etc.


can you share more about Red Chequer hen named "Delhi Queen"


----------



## jaipets

jpsnapdy said:


> Congrats on your joining a club.
> 
> We're neighbours, I'm in PY. Send me a PM if you're coming down.


PY you mean Puducherry ?


----------



## shibu

Im Manikandan from Tuticorin... Currently working in bangalore... Any b'lre guys with good experince in racing pigeons?


----------



## jaipets

Hi Manikandan,

try http://www.karnatakahomingpigeonsociety.com/pages/Members.htm


----------



## nishub

jaipets said:


> Hi all Indian friends here,
> 
> * IMP this is not just an introducing thread.
> 
> ** This thread is all about pigeons related to Indian
> 
> *** Daily this thread becoming hot (useful) and hot (useful) because other well experienced pigeon hobbyists in this forum from Chennai, Tamilnadu, Bangalore, Karnataka, Kerala, Hyderabad, Punjab, Vijayawada, Andhra Pradesh, apart from that also Indian users in abroad ( USA and Canada ) also share there experience to vaccines and medicines which are available in India and other very useful method and details all about pigeons which is viable and feasible in INDIA.
> 
> Well qualified pigeon hobbyists like Sreeshs, Dr.boney and other active supporter like Rajeev, manoj, Shankar and many more members are part of this thread.
> 
> *For Guest mode users / inactive members from india*
> 
> **** I know many Indian users who visit this site, who does not even signup but only take the information by guest mode because of their time commit and they must be browsing the net in the cyber cafe or only make their time when their pigeons are sick and after that they disappear and I must tell something for these kind of users PLEASE register/become a member of this site and just post a simple post or just subscribe to this thread by doing so you will be getting daily emails with the new post so that you can know the important information about the vaccines and medicines or other details which are available in India so daily you will be gaining new information from other users who are in india.
> 
> *For Active members of this thread *
> 
> 1)	Please refer your other friends who are from India to this thread let them take part
> 2)	Please share your daily knowledge to other members
> 3)	Always share your vaccines and medicines
> 4)	Always share your pet stores name and address
> 
> *Prevention is better than cure*
> It's better to take care that a problem does not happen than to have to solve the problem afterwards. It's easier to stop something bad from happening in the first place than to fix the damage after it has happened.
> 
> 
> Lets all help each other sharing our knowledge and taking others knowledge
> 
> Good Luck to all of us
> 
> I am from chennai 34 yrs and i am into IT field.
> 
> looking forward to meet you all Thanks.
> Jai


Hello Jai
My name is Nishant & i am from UP(Dist Bulandshahar).i dont know how i reached to your thread but i am more then happy to find some Indians here tho i am the mamber of this site from a long time,but i cant meet much Indians here.


----------



## jaipets

Hi Nishant its nice to meet you.


----------



## shibu

Hai jai.... can u tel me some best fanciers in chennai.... I need a very good quality foundation birds to start my own loft...Its not fair to compete with my frds with their own breeded pigeons if i get that from them. I hav to start in my own. Hope u understand...


----------



## nishub

*Hello friend*



Richi_Ric said:


> Hello Frnds a.k.a. Bhai logo
> 
> I'm Richard George From Meerut, U.P. India.
> I've just started to keep pigeons as pets, currently I have 5 pairs including Indian Breed "Kaldumma" and Foreign Breed "Carneau".
> 
> and now I'm going to buy a pair of Lakka Duaj (Indian Fantail), wish me luck that I find the most beautiful pair coz I'm going to buy them today.
> 
> Also need an advice on Buying "English Trumpeter" there is one breeder who is selling it for Rs.1500 so, Should I purchase it on that price or is it too much for this breed?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all the fellow members of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Regard,
> Richard George,
> India.


I think that its too late but i could not stooped my self to repliy that at the cost of RS/1500 its impossible to get a trumpeter wether its english or eny other trumpeter & i am sure 100% that that so called breeder is triying or may be succeeded to cheat you.


----------



## jpsnapdy

jaipets said:


> can you share more about Red Chequer hen named "Delhi Queen"


She was a R.R. Prasad bird.


----------



## jpsnapdy

jaipets said:


> PY you mean Puducherry ?


That is correct.


----------



## jpsnapdy

shibu said:


> Hai jai.... can u tel me some best fanciers in chennai.... I need a very good quality foundation birds to start my own loft...Its not fair to compete with my frds with their own breeded pigeons if i get that from them. I hav to start in my own. Hope u understand...


Hello Shibu,
Welcome to the racing pigeon community.
Jai will help you get pigeons from chennai, but there are also good fanciers closer to you in Trichy, or Salem, etc to start with.


----------



## nishub

nishub	
Hello Friends 
As per my reguler habit i was seeking for some medicin updats on net,i found some informations about Enrofloxacine which can be helpfull to all of my pigeon loving friends so here is that (It may be more useful specially to those who are new pl & have just started to keep these beautiful birds).tho i have posted this information in allpigeons.com earlier but i am posting it here for the persons who has not visited that site yet(But i will hardly recommend to all to go there & be a part of it ,i have not ever meet such a helpful person as SARFARAZ BHAI is).plz send your own exp remarks on it,
Enrofloxacin (Baytril)
Description: Enrofloxacin is a synthetic chemotherapeutic agent from the quinolone class of drugs. It has antibactericidal activity against a broad spectrum of gram + and gram - bacteria. It is rapidly absorbed and penetrates all body tissues well.
Usage: Enrofloxacin can be used with any bacterial infection showing susceptibility to the drug.
Adverse reactions: Enrofloxacin causes increased mortality in the egg when the hen is treated during egg formation. It will cause cartilage abnormalities in growing squabs, especially during the 1st week to 10 days of age. This. however, is not always seen.
Dosage: 5 - 10 mg/bird divided daily for 7 - 14 days. 150 - 600 mg/gallon for 7 - 14 days.
Comments: Probably the best drug we have for the gram - infections of pigeons. It is the only drug shown to prevent recurrence of shedding in most cases of salmonella infection at 6 mg/pound for 10 days. We assume that this means the carrier state has been eliminated in these birds. The liquid water soluble form is not yet approved for use in the U.S. Because of the base used in the tablets, they are not soluble in water by any means.
However i have came to know that some multivitamines should also be given along with it to avoid the strace on the poore bird(IE-A to Z,or vimrole).
AND ONE MORE THING ALSO(FOR THE EXPERIENCED PERSONS SPECIALLY) PLZ DO UPDATE YOUR EXP WITH THE SEVERAL DISEASES YOU HAVE FACED IN PAST WITH YOUR PIGEONS SO THAT THE NEWCOMERS CAN FACE THE PROBLEM & THEIR PIGEONS CAN BE TREATED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## nishub

hello friends 
In my first & second posts i did not tell about my pigeons & now i am telling this coz i wants to keep in touch spacialy with the persons who have the same taste like me for the pigeon breeds.
first of all i have to say sorry to most of the members of this group as i dont have any interest in flying breeds,i loves only fancy breeds.In the fancy breeds i am mad about bookharas & jacobians,frillback and amrican-Indian fantails.I had started with a pair of Indian fantails a few years ago & right now i have 10 breeding pairs of bookharas,5 pairs of jacobians(USA line),over 15 pairs of Indian fantails & two of frillback along with a pair of runts.
friends i am in search of some person who have the jacobians of usa line for chainging the bloodline of my jacobian breeds but its my bad luck that i could not find any yet,so its my request to all of the persons right here if you knows any pigeon lover or breeder who have the good size USA line jacobians then plz kindly inform me.I lives in up (dist-bulandshahar)which is hardly 80 KM from Delhi but can transport pigeons from anywhere in India,Jai OR some one els plz help me it will be more then a help for me.


----------



## Richi_Ric

nishub said:


> I think that its too late but i could not stooped my self to repliy that at the cost of RS/1500 its impossible to get a trumpeter wether its english or eny other trumpeter & i am sure 100% that that so called breeder is triying or may be succeeded to cheat you.



Didn't Purchased


----------



## nishub

Richi_Ric said:


> Didn't Purchased


Good bro
coz any trumpeter starts with the pricing of at least 10k & if he was provaiding you in 1.5k,it must be crossbreed or must be a joke


----------



## jaipets

shibu said:


> Hai jai.... can u tel me some best fanciers in chennai.... I need a very good quality foundation birds to start my own loft...Its not fair to compete with my frds with their own breeded pigeons if i get that from them. I hav to start in my own. Hope u understand...


there are few fanciers in chennai sell birds but i cnt say they will give good quality foundation birds but anyway when you come chennai you can visit them.


----------



## Racer homer

jpsnapdy said:


> Don't think so. There's supposed to have been one Red Chequer hen named "Delhi Queen" to have flown back to Chennai from Delhi in 10 days in the 90s.
> The furthest a bird flew is supposedly a chinese bird who had been sold to a European fancier, so Europe to China is more or less 5000Miles. Which makes me say that a lot of us try and get birds from the US and Europe, when China is much closer and they may also have the best birds maybe, so is Thailand, Taiwan, etc.


Don't think so??! i cant get u. we tossed and we witnessed the returned bird, which is one and same... also the flocks whoz been with club been racing pigeons for 4 decades and no one were suppose to know "delhi queen" when i enquire with them. u can tell us more abt it perhaps.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Racer homer said:


> Don't think so??! i cant get u. we tossed and we witnessed the returned bird, which is one and same... also the flocks whoz been with club been racing pigeons for 4 decades and no one were suppose to know "delhi queen" when i enquire with them. u can tell us more abt it perhaps.


*
"The Asian record is on the name of a female pigeon called Delhi Queen who covered the Delhi-Chennai race in less than 102 hours" - expressindia.com.*

I personally have no idea about the authenticity of this information,just found this on internet 
Here is the article http://www.expressindia.com/latest-news/lords-of-the-wings/393099/


----------



## shibu

Thanks for ur rly, jai...... Do u any long distance racing bird fancier in chennai? I dont know any fancier there...... I heard in madipakkam there is a guy called 'tirumugam' who imported US pigeons and breeding them for 10 years, u know?


----------



## Racer homer

shibu said:


> Thanks for ur rly, jai...... Do u any long distance racing bird fancier in chennai? I dont know any fancier there...... I heard in madipakkam there is a guy called 'tirumugam' who imported US pigeons and breeding them for 10 years, u know?


@shibu 

yes shibu i know him..., he is one of the ace fancier in the city. i have never seen a loft like d one he has. one of its kind! last year i even visited his loft as race referee. but i heard he doesn't sell pigeons for money.


----------



## jpsnapdy

boneyrajan.k said:


> *
> "The Asian record is on the name of a female pigeon called Delhi Queen who covered the Delhi-Chennai race in less than 102 hours" - expressindia.com.*
> 
> I personally have no idea about the authenticity of this information,just found this on internet
> Here is the article http://www.expressindia.com/latest-news/lords-of-the-wings/393099/


This is even better!  My memory must have played tricks on me when I said 10 days! Lol! Thanks BoneyRajan. Depending on how the count was done, it could have been 4-5 days if counting 24hours a day or 8.5 days if counting more or less 12 hours of daylight per day. The news even made the Tamil newspapers at the time, with photos of the bird.

[/QUOTE]"Don't think so??! i cant get u. we tossed and we witnessed the returned bird, which is one and same... also the flocks whoz been with club been racing pigeons for 4 decades and no one were suppose to know "delhi queen" when i enquire with them. u can tell us more abt it perhaps. "[/QUOTE]

Racer Homer, I am not contesting the veracity of your friends achievement, I just meant that Delhi Queen is supposed to have done better.


----------



## Racer homer

jpsnapdy said:


> This is even better!  My memory must have played tricks on me when I said 10 days! Lol! Thanks BoneyRajan. Depending on how the count was done, it could have been 4-5 days if counting 24hours a day or 8.5 days if counting more or less 12 hours of daylight per day. The news even made the Tamil newspapers at the time, with photos of the bird.
> 
> "Don't think so??! i cant get u. we tossed and we witnessed the returned bird, which is one and same... also the flocks whoz been with club been racing pigeons for 4 decades and no one were suppose to know "delhi queen" when i enquire with them. u can tell us more abt it perhaps. "
> 
> Racer Homer, I am not contesting the veracity of your friends achievement, I just meant that Delhi Queen is supposed to have done better.


@jpsnapdy

I personally knew Central Madras Homer Club (CMHC) and its founder mr. R R Prasad. also i have friends in that club. when i enquired them about ur claim, they said that they toss upto gwalior only. _""//The distance from Gwalior to Chennai is about 1165 km and the winner of this race has covered the distance in less than 68 hours//."_ exact distance from gwa-chen is 1450kms  (for ur info, this is Air-route distance we taken into account, this is shortest distance taken which cant be reduced further). 

After speaking to my many friends in various clubs in chennai, apart from importing, bird's characters etc etc, racing info contain in this website http://www.expressindia.com/latest-news/lords-of-the-wings/393099/# is turn out to be mockery 

i dont know where u live, if u want to check ground reality, come to chennai, let me take u to various club secretaries bcoz we archive various new records created.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

It great that all the clubs keep good records of the winners.....it will help us a lot.Good job


----------



## Racer homer

boneyrajan.k said:


> It great that all the clubs keep good records of the winners.....it will help us a lot.Good job


yes doc. they even note down who is flying how many of their's flying, who is allotted as race referee and to who's loft, how many yB/oB(mix up is not possible) of particular person's and in general is flying and in particular tag numbers of all of it. very systematic and organized.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Racer homer said:


> yes doc. they even note down who is flying how many of their's flying, who is allotted as race referee and to who's loft, how many yB/oB(mix up is not possible) of particular person's and in general is flying and in particular tag numbers of all of it. very systematic and organized.


Very nice


----------



## boneyrajan.k

If there is no official records about 'Delhi queen',then it should be consider as a fake news


----------



## Racer homer

boneyrajan.k said:


> If there is no official records about 'Delhi queen',then it should be consider as a fake news


i think so, but if anyone comes up with proof i would really be interested to know abt it.


----------



## jaipets

I dnt trust this news 

as per my knowledge only upto Gwalior as a success return birds with proof in chennai.

No club have a record of Delhi return but again i will cross check and will let you know.


----------



## nishub

Hey friends
There was an idea striking in my mind from several week that there is not any Indian online shop spacifically for the pigeons from where any one can have his required pigeon(Tho there are several for exotic parrots & other birds).So guyes what about it why not any one starts such a project.It will be more then help for the peoples who have just started to keep pigeons and for the old ones too to fulfill their requires.


----------



## nishub

And if i am wrong & there is any shope(online or off line) then plz tell me


----------



## jaipets

Racer homer said:


> hi everyone, I am happy to share here that one of our club member's pigeon as reached home from Delhi to Chennai in 63 days(board time is 30 days). total distance of 2100kms(1305miles), which is first of its kind in racing homer pigeon world in* India *or perhaps in *Asia* to toss pigeon for such a long distance racing and pigeon homed with full health.


This is very true today i had a chance to visit G.T.Aadhi Narayanan pigeon loft whos Cock pigeon DELHI KING G ( Genuine ) reached home from Delhi to Chennai in 63 days(board time is 30 days). total distance of 2100kms(1305miles).

and also very true that in racing homer pigeon world in* India *or in *tamilnadu * to toss pigeon for such a long distance with the bird return.

Congrats to G.T.Aadhi Narayanan 

* But the sad part is the race which the bird came was just a trail run done by royal pigeon society and there is no cup or trophy for this win and i truly support that he must get that because one and only pigeon which has come to home (chennai) from Delhi. 

but i am happy that my club President, Secretary and few seniors visited Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan to encourage the sports, even though he is not our club.

soon i will be posting the image of Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan and my club President, Secretary and the DELHI KING G ( Genuine ) pigeon.

===========================================

@jpsnapdy 


> Don't think so. There's supposed to have been one Red Chequer hen named "Delhi Queen" to have flown back to Chennai from Delhi in 10 days in the 90s.



@boneyrajan.k's 


> I personally have no idea about the authenticity of this information,just found this on internet
> Here is the article http://www.expressindia.com/latest-news/lords-of-the-wings/393099/


@ QUOTE from expressindia.com
The Asian record is on the name of a female pigeon called Delhi Queen who covered the Delhi-Chennai race in less than 102 hours. 

jpsnapdy and boneyrajan

the above news is 100% fake and I have 100% cross checked from my seniors who have a experience and have database of few decades in pigeon racing and pigeon racing clubs in chennai (india). 

That is the reason our club President, Secretary and few seniors visited Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan today to support and encourage the sports.


----------



## shibu

U r so lucky jai..... Im eager to meet such a "one of a kind" fancier. I want to have my foundation birds from him . If u have his e-id pls send to me,pal


----------



## jaipets

Trust me no one gives this kind of birds and also he has no sliblings left and no mother and currently he have the winning bird and father with him now.

I know for sure every ones eye will be on this bird and you wnt trust me his birds have not won any other races apart from this and also this is 3years old pigeon not won any places means always late coming.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Nice work jai


----------



## jpsnapdy

Racer homer said:


> i think so, but if anyone comes up with proof i would really be interested to know abt it.


You may have to find out from the man himself.(RR)
Do read my first post about this carefully.


----------



## jpsnapdy

jaipets said:


> Congrats to G.T.Aadhi Narayanan
> 
> but i am happy that my club President, Secretary and few seniors visited Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan to encourage the sports, even though he is not our club.
> 
> soon i will be posting the image of Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan and my club President, Secretary and the DELHI KING G ( Genuine ) pigeon.
> 
> ===========================================
> 
> That is the reason our club President, Secretary and few seniors visited Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan today to support and encourage the sports.


Nice sportsmanship Jai! Congrats!


----------



## Racer homer

jpsnapdy said:


> You may have to find out from the man himself.(RR)
> Do read my first post about this carefully.


not necessary. never mind, fake news. 

thanks jaya for confirming the news


----------



## shibu

thanx jai.... where can i find good birds then... is a big quest in my mind


----------



## jpsnapdy

shibu said:


> Im Manikandan from Tuticorin... Currently working in bangalore... Any b'lre guys with good experince in racing pigeons?


Hi Manikandan,
Do you have a loft already? Can you post some pics of your birds? If you're settled in B'lore, why don't you get some birds from Tuticorin, they are good.
Good luck.


----------



## shibu

Hi Manikandan,
Do you have a loft already? Can you post some pics of your birds? If you're settled in B'lore, why don't you get some birds from Tuticorin, they are good.
Good luck.

To
Senior Bird

Hai friend, Im in b'lre b'se of my job.... 9 months of training is in process.. After it got completed i'l go back to tuticorin. My uncle is having a small loft with 20 nest boxes and some of friends were raising racing pigeons.. getting a pigeon is not a problem...but i want to start my own...thinking of developing a new bloodline... only that wil keep me in racing for long run


----------



## jpsnapdy

prasadmanideep said:


> what is the colour of this pigeon
> 
> hoping for reply
> thanks


You should ask a fancier on Pigeon Talk whose handle is "Mary Of Exeter"
I would say an Opale but I'm not an expert in colours.


----------



## jaipets

Here is the photos of Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan and my club President, Secretary and the DELHI KING G ( Genuine ) pigeon.


----------



## jaipets

shibu said:


> thanx jai.... where can i find good birds then... is a big quest in my mind


try http://www.vrpc.in or you can come chennai and buy few pigeons 




shibu said:


> getting a pigeon is not a problem...but i want to start my own...thinking of developing a new bloodline... only that wil keep me in racing for long run


creating a own bloodline will take lots of work and time/years.

1st you start with few good pigeons and test the offsprings and keep on working....even good proven pigeons some times does not work well.

Thanks
Jai


----------



## ChennaiPigeons

jaipets said:


> I dnt trust this news
> 
> as per my knowledge only upto Gwalior as a success return birds with proof in chennai.
> 
> No club have a record of Delhi return but again i will cross check and will let you know.


I have heard about this Delhi Queen. Was told that owner was a old person from mandaveli area.


----------



## ChennaiPigeons

prasadmanideep said:


> what is the colour of this pigeon
> 
> hoping for reply
> thanks


Here in chennai, we call this as Kathang.This is a Kathang Tumbler Female


----------



## Arijit

Nice meeting you.Hello everyone...jai thanks for the invite. My name is ARIJIT and am from kolkata.i have a pair of India fantails,highfly homer.
Nice meeting you all.


----------



## Arijit

Nice meeting you!! Hello everyone...jai thanks for the invite. My name is ARIJIT and am from kolkatta.i have a pair of India fantails AND highfly homer.

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## Arijit

Nice meeting you!! Hello everyone...jai thanks for the invite. My name is ARIJIT and am from kolkatta.i have a pair of India fantails AND highfly homer.

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## Arijit

Nice meeting you!! Hello everyone...jai thanks for the invite. My name is ARIJIT and am from kolkatta.i have a pair of India fantails AND highfly homer.

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## Arijit

*Arijit*

Nice meeting you!! Hello everyone...jai thanks for the invite. My name is ARIJIT and am from kolkatta.i have a pair of India fantails AND highfly homer.

Nice meeting you all.


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*require some information.*



nishub said:


> hello friends
> In my first & second posts i did not tell about my pigeons & now i am telling this coz i wants to keep in touch spacialy with the persons who have the same taste like me for the pigeon breeds.
> first of all i have to say sorry to most of the members of this group as i dont have any interest in flying breeds,i loves only fancy breeds.In the fancy breeds i am mad about bookharas & jacobians,frillback and amrican-Indian fantails.I had started with a pair of Indian fantails a few years ago & right now i have 10 breeding pairs of bookharas,5 pairs of jacobians(USA line),over 15 pairs of Indian fantails & two of frillback along with a pair of runts.
> friends i am in search of some person who have the jacobians of usa line for chainging the bloodline of my jacobian breeds but its my bad luck that i could not find any yet,so its my request to all of the persons right here if you knows any pigeon lover or breeder who have the good size USA line jacobians then plz kindly inform me.I lives in up (dist-bulandshahar)which is hardly 80 KM from Delhi but can transport pigeons from anywhere in India,Jai OR some one els plz help me it will be more then a help for me.


hi.my name is rahul.i live in ghaziabad.1 km away from delhi....i want to ask you 1 question..how are you so sure that your bird blood line is USA.


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

*hi*



Racer homer said:


> i think so, but if anyone comes up with proof i would really be interested to know abt it.


hi
i am from delhi.
i have not seen from my eyes but i have heard this from the fanciers around my home that there was this pigeon race and people from chennai came to delhi and flew their bird from the red fort ground.
If so many fanciers are saying this then i think delhi queen is not fake.


----------



## Arijit

i have a racing homer pigeon....her age is 4years.... first three or four times she laying and her childs grownup properly.....last time she laying just one age....but child not born....after that she became very weak....after few days later......she recovered her self very well.....till now(2years)....but she stop layjng......but her pair is very much ok.....
i tried those medicine on her.....

1. multi vitamin
2. calcium
3. vitamin e
5. i put her in sun shine lot of time
6. i. use greed
7. arubedic reprotuctive system's medicine for one month..

but i do not get any result......
now what i have to do....i do not know.....any can u help out this....i need proper guidence from any one....


----------



## Arijit

I have 20 years experience in this route....11 times chamions in high flying homer compition.....in summer my pigeon's flying average time is 11.55.12 in the compition.....so i have very much knowladge about....what is male or female.....if u want....i guide in lot of other matter...


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

Arijit said:


> I have 20 years experience in this route....11 times chamions in high flying homer compition.....in summer my pigeon's flying average time is 11.55.12 in the compition.....so i have very much knowladge about....what is male or female.....if u want....i guide in lot of other matter...


Hi
it seems you have a river of knowledge.
i would love if you would like to exhange knowledge.
i fly Indian mondain...called gole in delhi....i am racing them from past 7-8 years.


----------



## Arijit

hi.... rahul....actually.....i do not understand ur pigeon breed.....is it high flying....or racing pigeon...


----------



## rahul>delhi>india

Arijit said:


> hi.... rahul....actually.....i do not understand ur pigeon breed.....is it high flying....or racing pigeon...


It is a little difficult to understand this breed.
They are like racing homers in appearance but racing style is different.
we don't train them to return back home from a far distance but they are trained to go a long distance by them self and then return back.


----------



## shibu

*Visit my page*

All of my Indian friends. visit my page and see 3 of the albums i made...... and post comments


----------



## shibu

Hey jai, Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan loft interior looks intresting... If u have anymore pictures of his loft please post it


----------



## shibu

Jai,
no updates nowadays...... What happened?


----------



## Arijit

rahul>delhi>india said:


> It is a little difficult to understand this breed.
> They are like racing homers in appearance but racing style is different.
> we don't train them to return back home from a far distance but they are trained to go a long distance by them self and then return back.


  I UNDERSTAND THIS BREED ROAD PIGEON GOLA. MARKET PRI.5/RS . ARIJIT KOLKATTA.THIS IS USED MEET PERPAS.


----------



## Arijit

rahul>delhi>india said:


> Hi
> it seems you have a river of knowledge.
> i would love if you would like to exhange knowledge.
> i fly Indian mondain...called gole in delhi....i am racing them from past 7-8 years.


    I UNDERSTAND THIS BREED ROAD PIGEON GOLA. MARKET PRI.5/RS . ARIJIT KOLKATTA.THIS IS USED MEET PERPAS.


----------



## jaipets

shibu said:


> Hey jai, Mr.G.T.Aadhi Narayanan loft interior looks intresting... If u have anymore pictures of his loft please post it


Hi shibu i am sorry was busy with training toss and my 1st racing is going to starts from jan 15th 2012.

I understand your point of the loft interior but i dnt have any more pictures.

Thanks
Jai


----------



## jaipets

Hi all,

Now in Chennai NH5 road on weekends ( sometimes daily ) getting HOT and HOTTER pigeons fanciers tossing there pigeons and soon all clubs 1st race going to start.

Thanks
Jai


----------



## shibu

Keep informing....jai


----------



## diwaj

Here's my update

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/birds-lost-58024.html


----------



## hariprasad

*hi everyone*

i'm new to the hobby, can anyone please provide me with information about best places to buy homing pigeons.... and i live in bangalore. thank you


----------



## Chilangz

I am not too sure about Homing Pigeons..... We did have Racing Association but the website seem to be down..... Try this

http://www.webspawner.com/users/krpclub/
this also has a contact information at the bottom.... try reaching that....


----------



## rasheed.rubeena

Hi I am Rubeena and I am from Hyderabad


----------



## jaipets

hi all

here is my club website

http://www.chpfa.com/

give me feedback guys


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> hi all
> 
> here is my club website
> 
> http://www.chpfa.com/
> 
> give me feedback guys


I am From Kerala,can i become a member of your club ?


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> I am From Kerala,can i become a member of your club ?


no buddy only Chennai fanciers can join because its racing club so no point of joining other city fanciers.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> no buddy only Chennai fanciers can join because its racing club so no point of joining other city fanciers.


Ok brother


----------



## boneyrajan.k

if you guys start thinking about one loft race,then let me know


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> if you guys start thinking about one loft race,then let me know


it dnt think it will happen in india or chennai soon or maybe in next 5 yrs 

if i am correct already someone started one loft race in chennai and cheated the pigeons or something and later it stopped.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jaipets said:


> it dnt think it will happen in india or chennai soon or maybe in next 5 yrs
> 
> if i am correct already someone started one loft race in chennai and cheated the pigeons or something and later it stopped.


Thats sad to know...
Jai,are we friends in face-book ?bcoz there are a couple of jai's in my friend list


----------



## jaipets

yes we are friends buddy

can you post a message for http://www.chpfa.com/ ?

club facebook profile

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Chennai-Homing-Pigeon-Fanciers-Association/346437848716758


----------



## boneyrajan.k

jai......What"s your fullname ?


----------



## jaipets

http://www.facebook.com/jaikumar.p


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Brother,i have send you a friend request in facebook


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Hey guys! I was wondering how big pigeon racing is in India?


----------



## jaipets

Gurbir said:


> Hey guys! I was wondering how big pigeon racing is in India?


BIG means number of fanciers or pigeons

here in India ( Chennai city alone ) 10+ clubs with 15 to 30 fanciers in each club not big compare to USA but its big compare whole India

Tamilnadu state and Chennai city is the big state and city to have most fanciers in the whole India.

http://www.chpfa.com/ is only club in India to have race data online for the past 10 yrs.

now all clubs in tamilnadu started or from 22/01/2012 will start their 1st race.

Thanks
Jai


----------



## Chilangz

Tamil Nadu is also known as "Mecca" of Pigeons


----------



## jaipets

This is my 1st year race result

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/my-1st-race-result-from-india-59111.html


----------



## jaipets

boneyrajan.k said:


> if you guys start thinking about one loft race,then let me know



buddy check this ...... http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/one-loft-race-in-india-59112.html


----------



## hariprasad

hi everyone,
can u guys plz help me in identifying the breed of this bird
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=2068&pictureid=21125


----------



## shrihari ramesh

hai jai
i am shrihari from chennai.i am having a pair of romer runt pigeons.but i am new to this hobby of having pigeons and i dont know much about them.


----------



## hardy

hai i am from chennai i want to know the what breed is it


----------



## medlefang

I would say racing homer but im probably wrong


----------



## prasadmanideep

Hi every one, Is anyone here in india can import birmingham rollers. Please reply


----------



## boneyrajan.k

legally....nope


----------



## naqshpa5

hi, 
im naqshpa & im in pune rt now. i have pigeons & a cockatiel
anyone from pune??? or ahmedabad


----------



## naqshpa5

hi can anyone tell me if betenesol & doxycycline can be given together


----------



## boneyrajan.k

steroids are not good for pigeons......it may back fire,if u dont know how to use steroid in the correct dose and duration


----------



## naqshpa5

my vet had asked me to give one or two drops for my cockatiel she has got a voice change he believes there is a swelling in her syrinx


----------



## Sumit.Ghosh

*Hello Indian Birds!!*

Hello,
Sumit here. I've been an member of this forum for some time. KajuPakhi and me knew each other very well. It is so good to see so many Indians here.

I am a Bengali From Kolkata. Also stayed for nearly 3 years in Bangalore and presently in US. I had show pigeons like Fantails, Jacobins and others. Also I had Parrots & finches, budgies, fishes as pets. However none anymore.

+ I am from IT as well!

I have a question here - It is diffcult to carry a bird from India to US however what about the other way round? If I have pet birds here then can I carry them back to WestBengal, India - what are the rules?


----------



## Racer homer

*Hi friends, 

Another Delhi return news. This time it is just 40 days taken by pigeon to return from delhi. A hen chequer belonging to one of ace fancier called M.Vidhyasagar from thiruthani(near chennai) belongs to NMRPA club achieved this feet. Its a great moment for all chennai fancier.

Last year its 62days. this year its just 40 days. *


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Sumit.Ghosh said:


> Hello,
> Sumit here. I've been an member of this forum for some time. KajuPakhi and me knew each other very well. It is so good to see so many Indians here.
> 
> I am a Bengali From Kolkata. Also stayed for nearly 3 years in Bangalore and presently in US. I had show pigeons like Fantails, Jacobins and others. Also I had Parrots & finches, budgies, fishes as pets. However none anymore.
> 
> + I am from IT as well!
> 
> I have a question here - It is diffcult to carry a bird from India to US however what about the other way round? If I have pet birds here then can I carry them back to WestBengal, India - what are the rules?


Import and export is banned in India


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Racer homer said:


> *Hi friends,
> 
> Another Delhi return news. This time it is just 40 days taken by pigeon to return from delhi. A hen chequer belonging to one of ace fancier called M.Vidhyasagar from thiruthani(near chennai) belongs to NMRPA club achieved this feet. Its a great moment for all chennai fancier.
> 
> Last year its 62days. this year its just 40 days. *


Whats the approximate Distance traveled ?


----------



## Racer homer

boneyrajan.k said:


> Whats the approximate Distance traveled ?


2100kms r 1300 miles air distance


----------



## [email protected]

boneyrajan.k said:


> Glad to meet u pal...
> I am from Kerala,i am a doctor by profession and a pigeon fancier by passion


Sir
Sujjest me some Medicines of pigeons with the symptoms of the disease.. I am a IT professional and a pigeon fancier.. I keep only tumblers.. Previously I kept Fantail and lahore.


----------



## [email protected]

Sumit.Ghosh said:


> Hello,
> Sumit here. I've been an member of this forum for some time. KajuPakhi and me knew each other very well. It is so good to see so many Indians here.
> 
> I am a Bengali From Kolkata. Also stayed for nearly 3 years in Bangalore and presently in US. I had show pigeons like Fantails, Jacobins and others. Also I had Parrots & finches, budgies, fishes as pets. However none anymore.
> 
> + I am from IT as well!
> 
> I have a question here - It is diffcult to carry a bird from India to US however what about the other way round? If I have pet birds here then can I carry them back to WestBengal, India - what are the rules?


Hai..I am Biplab sen from durgapur of west bengal and working in computer department of SAIL. I am a pigeon fancier and keep tumbler pigeons only. My email is [email protected]. You may write to me.. I think u r bengali.. my mobile no is 9434433501.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

[email protected] said:


> Sir
> Sujjest me some Medicines of pigeons with the symptoms of the disease.. I am a IT professional and a pigeon fancier.. I keep only tumblers.. Previously I kept Fantail and lahore.


Join us in facebook


----------



## Anudeep Reddy

I need racing homers ,can come from 1500 km ... frnds do u have...


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Anudeep Reddy said:


> I need racing homers ,can come from 1500 km ... frnds do u have...


Guys from Tamilnadu must be having,but birds flying 1500 km may not be easily be available in India


----------



## Chilangz

boneyrajan.k said:


> Guys from Tamilnadu must be having,but birds flying 1500 km may not be easily be available in India


yeah! Look out for someone from Chennai or from TN. They have the some of the best long distance birds.


----------



## Racer homer

Chilangz said:


> yeah! Look out for someone from Chennai or from TN. They have the some of the best long distance birds.


thx for ur compliments chilangz. @Anudeep y r u specific abt 1500kms? ofcourse guys here in chennai have birds tht can fly more than... beware price they quote for those birds can burn a hole in ur pocket.

PS: breeding a bird tht fly 1500 is not a easy task as everyone knows, so be careful while u purchase ur bird as guys dont sell 1500kms flying that easy to anyone(who else would) or if guy selling a bird tells it flown as per ur requirement wont be telling a truth!!!


----------



## hariprasad

Hi everyone,

Does any of you import pigeon meds from abroad ?? if so any pointers to reliable online stores and web links will be very helpful. 
Thank you


----------



## Chilangz

hariprasad said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does any of you import pigeon meds from abroad ?? if so any pointers to reliable online stores and web links will be very helpful.
> Thank you


Any reason for looking at imported meds?? We have many alternatives available here...


----------



## Chitee&Pumba

Hi Guys,
I am staying in Chennai.
I have 6 lahore and 1 homer... I have been trying to train them to fly free and return home... but I have lost 3 lahores and 1 homer in this process... I am upset about it... and given all hopes of making them learn to fly. 
If you guys have any suggestions.. then please let me know.

Regards
Parteek


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Chitee&Pumba said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am staying in Chennai.
> I have 6 lahore and 1 homer... I have been trying to train them to fly free and return home... but I have lost 3 lahores and 1 homer in this process... I am upset about it... and given all hopes of making them learn to fly.
> If you guys have any suggestions.. then please let me know.
> 
> Regards
> Parteek


Read this http://godsownloft.webs.com/traininghomers.htm


----------



## Chitee&Pumba

Quote:
Originally Posted by Chitee&Pumba View Post
Hi Guys,
I am staying in Chennai.
I have 6 lahore and 1 homer... I have been trying to train them to fly free and return home... but I have lost 3 lahores and 1 homer in this process... I am upset about it... and given all hopes of making them learn to fly.
If you guys have any suggestions.. then please let me know.

Regards
Parteek
Read this http://godsownloft.webs.com/traininghomers.htm

Hello Sir,

Thanks a ton for your reply.
I have read you website in and out  also, I have medicated my birds based on the specifications that were given on your website. 

But unfortunately, I do not have a sophisticated loft (with trap doors etc.), and neither do I have loft on the terrace (i.e. an open area). 

I am staying in a flat on the first floor of a two storied building, and the loft is in the balcony. There's a building in front of the balcony, where the birds usually fly and sit... Also the place is kinda covered with tall coconut trees.
Therefore I have a feeling that the birds find it difficult to locate the entrance to the balcony, if they fly too high. Also there crows have been a pest. If my birds fly too high or they take an unknown path, the crows start chasing them, thus disorienting them. (One of my male lahore got killed in this way, the crows chased it to an unknown ground, and a street dog killed it).

For the homer (female, age: 3 months old), it did make a couple of rounds over the terrace, but I guess couldn't locate the exact place so flew ahead. It was evening and it started raining, making it to settle some where else. By the time the rains stopped, it was already dark. Its been two days, there's no sign of that bird.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Chitee&Pumba said:


> For the homer (female, age: 3 months old), it did make a couple of rounds over the terrace, but I guess couldn't locate the exact place so flew ahead. It was evening and it started raining, making it to settle some where else. By the time the rains stopped, it was already dark. Its been two days, there's no sign of that bird.


You will have to the birds locked up in the cages for a minimum of 6 weeks before u start leaving them open.
For homers,u need to get young birds of 1 month age,to be flown in your area.The old adults homers ,if let free ...even after 1 year,it will go back to its Old home


----------



## Jasmeet Singh

Im from Punjab, but i live in fresno,California in USA. Me and my uncle raised tipplers in Punjab when i went to visit we still have the tipplers. I am planning on going next year to visit. =]


----------



## Chitee&Pumba

boneyrajan.k said:


> You will have to the birds locked up in the cages for a minimum of 6 weeks before u start leaving them open.
> For homers,u need to get young birds of 1 month age,to be flown in your area.The old adults homers ,if let free ...even after 1 year,it will go back to its Old home


Thankyou so much for your comments.. guess will have to figure something out!


----------



## Chitee&Pumba

I have one more ... question.
My lohore's have started laying eggs... it was the first time both the pairs were laying eggs and each pair just laid 1 egg. Both the eggs got wasted! the parents left the egg exactly after 18 days... i kept them for 2 more days... nothing happened.. so later i cracked one of them to see if something was there.. but I guess it was infertile, only greyish stinky fluid.

*Pair1: White male & B/w female:* I saw them mating 2-3 times and they have laid the second clutch (this time 2 eggs) after a week... they are well to go.. with both parents taking turns in incubating the eggs. hey are good parents.

*Pair2: B/W male & white female:* Kinda clumsy parents. Their egg was infertile last time. I have never seen them mate. The male is kinda clumsy in mating, it doesn't mount on the female properly, and is always slipping from her back. This male is also not a very good flier. It flies like a heavy pigeon, and thinks 10 times even before it can fly to a 5 ft loft top. Also the male does not care much about the egg, when the female leaves the nest. He's kind of a lazy chap. Don't know if its ever going to be a father!

Is there anything I can do, to set things right? I don't want to change the 2nd pair though. 

Also, just to be ready.. do i need to feed something different to these birds, so that they remain healthy n nutrition ed?
Presently all the birds are fed with the pigeon mix having Wheat, brown rice, perl millet, ragi, jowar, dried green peas, chickpea, grass seeds, corn, sunflower seeds & sometimes flax & groundnuts. 

Regards 
Prateek


----------



## Jasmeet Singh

boneyrajan.k said:


> You will have to the birds locked up in the cages for a minimum of 6 weeks before u start leaving them open.
> For homers,u need to get young birds of 1 month age,to be flown in your area.The old adults homers ,if let free ...even after 1 year,it will go back to its Old home


*Well not necessarily i agree with you on the homers. In Punjab we used to try to get our birds go get other peoples birds when everyone let their birds out to fly. Whenever our tipplers brought one to our roof my uncle would catch it and inspect it if it looked good he would just let it go back with our tipplers (without clipping the birds wing or taping or anything) it would just eat and drink the next day when we let our birds fly it would fly with them and return to our house. o yea they were all tipplers this was done with all the birds we caught and all of them returned except one we caught her after a tippler contest took place near us the owner left her since she wouldnt come down and since our house was the tallest she came flying to our house and my uncle caught her about 3 weeks after she wandered off and never came back.​*


----------



## diwaj

1) I got a tippler from a friend 50meter from my house, had it for 6 months and was breeding after breeding I want to check its homing ability, So I informed my friend and released it with full wings and with my birds, It just rounded my place and went back to my friends place.
2) I gave a pair of tippler to another guy around 20 kms (air route), The male has reached my house with full wings after 4 months.


----------



## Racer homer

@Chitee&Pumba

For ur 1st ques... i advice u dont train lahores like homers. both r diff breed. i dont knw whthr lahore has homing capabilities. its more like fancy bred. Also considering ur loft position, it looks birds find it diff to locate its loft from above ur building. Training single homer initially without any already flying flock is more challenging even for a PRO-pigeonist. so its just 50% chance that homer will home back at first few loft fly. so if u want pm me personally abt how to train homer initially without any flock.

Yes some male do behave like that. its normal. u dont believe it only MALE care more than female in pigeons when it comes to incubate n raising young ones. So let me give u few tips which u cant get online anywhere.
1. for eggs to be fertile, both male n female shouldn't be too old(above 7yrs) or of ill health(so observe its poop for couple of days before making them to mating). 
2. supply them with grid mixture from day one of their mating to laying of second egg. 
3. make sure clean water is there in loft all d time
4. If u wish u can give multivitamin meds to improve its overall health. 
5. finally, observe when ur birds eat their grains, they should eat to their stomach full(u can feel it before keel bone whether its full or half empty) n it drink it water without fail.
hope this can help u. suggestion r awaited.


----------



## hariprasad

Chilangz said:


> Any reason for looking at imported meds?? We have many alternatives available here...


Actually they are required for racing homers and they are not available in india. I heard that a few people import some products from australia but i cannot find the web link.... so i asked... any pointers will be helpful....


----------



## Chitee&Pumba

*Help in Buying Racing Homers*



Racer homer said:


> @Chitee&Pumba
> 
> For ur 1st ques... i advice u dont train lahores like homers. both r diff breed. i dont knw whthr lahore has homing capabilities. its more like fancy bred. Also considering ur loft position, it looks birds find it diff to locate its loft from above ur building. Training single homer initially without any already flying flock is more challenging even for a PRO-pigeonist. so its just 50% chance that homer will home back at first few loft fly. so if u want pm me personally abt how to train homer initially without any flock.
> 
> Yes some male do behave like that. its normal. u dont believe it only MALE care more than female in pigeons when it comes to incubate n raising young ones. So let me give u few tips which u cant get online anywhere.
> 1. for eggs to be fertile, both male n female shouldn't be too old(above 7yrs) or of ill health(so observe its poop for couple of days before making them to mating).
> 2. supply them with grid mixture from day one of their mating to laying of second egg.
> 3. make sure clean water is there in loft all d time
> 4. If u wish u can give multivitamin meds to improve its overall health.
> i5. finally, observe when ur birds eat their grains, they should eat to their stomach full(u can feel it before keel bone whether its full or half empty) n it drink it water without fail.
> hope this can help u. suggestion r awaited.


Hi, The pair laid a second clutch of eggs, and two chicks hatched. One of the chick died on the 5th day.. the first born is doing good. 
One more thing, I had two homers (from the same clutch), the female one flew away and its been 3 weeks, it din't return. Last Saturday, the male also went loose and flew away. I in particular liked this one, was my favorite. Miraculously, after 2 days it returned and was sitting on its perch early in the morning.  I was ecstatic  Its name is Cher Ami  and its pretty much a SIGNATURE! Well i guess i am just too overwhelmed coz its my first time with the homers.  Its a blue checkered bird and its age is about 4.5 months. 
This is his snap:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2169&pictureid=23634

2 weeks back i got a female homer for it. its a white bird with blue checkered wings. the bird is aggressive and its wings are clipped off. Doesn't look like if its gonna pair up easily. this is her snap:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2169&pictureid=23638

I know that pigeons usually start mating after their 6th month, so I am kinda ok with it. I was also interested in buying racing homers (young birds: 2-3 months old). I would like to know where can i get them and how much would a good bird cost me? As you are a member of the RPS, could you please guide me from where I can get good racer bird. I'll be highly obliged if you could help me out with this. 

Btw I din't get your name!
I am Supratik, but everybody calls me Prateek, and I am working for a pharmaceutical consulting firm.


----------



## Racer homer

hi Prateek, its gud tht ur bird returned bck. 

hope i can help u in getting new ones. i hav pm ed u abt some infos. and where u live in chennai?


----------



## rasheed.rubeena

LOST A PIGEON(hyderabad,India)

I have lost a brown male pigeon in may,2012 I have tried to find it a lot but was unable to find him.If someone has gotten a lost brown male pigeon in may in HYDERABAD.please inform and upload a picture.(I don't have any picture of him)
I would be really glad if anyone can help me find it.


Also, last month I got an owl pigeon and we had decided to keep it with us.It is brown and white in colour and is a male.If anyone in hyderabad has lost an owl pigeon last month, please inform and I'll post a picture to identify it.I would be glad to return it to it's owner.

THANKYOU
Rubeena


----------



## chandras61

i am chandrasekaran from chennai working as a forester in tamilnadu forest dept,i do have good bloodline tippler&tumbler pigeon which won tournaments in erode &kulithalai,trichy dist in tamilnadu.anybody willing to share about thier loft pls cotact me ,my email id is [email protected]ail.com&my mobile no.9486448140


----------



## chandras61

i am chandrasekaran from chennai working as a forester in tamilnadu forest dept,i do have good bloodline tippler&tumbler pigeon which won tournaments in erode &kulithalai,trichy dist in tamilnadu.anybody willing to share about thier loft pls cotact me ,my email id is [email protected]&my mobile no.9486448140


----------



## boneyrajan.k

chandras61 said:


> i am chandrasekaran from chennai working as a forester in tamilnadu forest dept,i do have good bloodline tippler&tumbler pigeon which won tournaments in erode &kulithalai,trichy dist in tamilnadu.anybody willing to share about thier loft pls cotact me ,my email id is [email protected]&my mobile no.9486448140


Join our pigeon group in facebook,if you would like to get in touch with other Indian Fanciers and Tamilians .Here is the link..... https://www.facebook.com/groups/109828905799177/


----------



## pijielove

I bought 2 pigeons from a market ... They were alright at first.. But now they are not eating any thing.. I Tried everything from grains like wheat Jowar, Bajri etc. And even Chana. But they have no interest. It Seems to be a little weak also. Any medicines advised would be good. No bird vet available here. plz reply Asap.


----------



## Mani

*Hi*

Hello,
Iam from Ghaziabad(Near Delhi) & keep Mookees & Shirazis.
Good that you started this.
Would be glad to be apart of this.

Iam Manish.
40 years
Engineer


----------



## Chitee&Pumba

Hi guys, I would like to know the dosage for antibiotic medication for my pigeons. This is not for any specific disease, just general administration. I have got a bottle of 60 ml Oxytetracyclin Hydrochloride (Pfizer). Can somebody please let me know the dosage per bird?


----------



## sreeshs

Dosage will depend on the body weight of the pigeon and the strength of the antibiotic contained in the brand of antibiotic you have. It must be mentioned on the label of the bottle


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Hey guys, I was wondering how is the pigeon racing sport in India? Is it growing or declining? Also, how many pigeon racing clubs are there in India? Are there any one loft races?


----------



## naqshpa5

*vaccines*

hi all,
my mom is in hyd & she has bought two fantails there . she wants to get them to pune but i would like to vaccinate them before adding to my other birds here. what diseases do you generally vaccinate your birds against.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Hi to all the Indian pigeon lovers/fanciers. I just chanced upon this thread today and hope to revive it again. I request all fanciers from India to keep this thread going.


----------



## syed

*Eye Infection - Baby Pigeon*

I had treated my baby Pigeons for one eye cold. Almost all seem to be fine now, except for one High Flyer Baby.

Since, last two days I have observed a Translucent Layer kind of thing in its right eye.

The Daily Treatment included - 

TOBA DM eyedrops - twice 
50 mg of METRODINAZOLE syrup
Erocin - 2 drops
1/3rd tablet of DOXT S tab(doxycycline)


I had given a complete treatment earlier that lasted for 9-10 days.

Please find the snaps here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646931128990/


Please advice.

Thanks. Syed


----------



## Ananth_Tvli

Hi Syed

Its better you start a new thread under 'Sick or Injured Pigeon and Dove Discussions' to get better results.


----------



## naqshpa5

can someone help me with which kind of doxycycline(powder or tablet) you use for pigeons if you have to do flock treatment n how much. doesit dissolve properly pls respond. n it wud be beeter isnt it if we posted list of all avaiable medicines n refrences on 1st page.
also has anyone had luck with finding moxidectin in india. and praziquantel too. thanks


----------



## subu_rawat

Hi,

I am from Ghaziabad, India. Looking for roller pigeons


----------



## santosh

Hi guys, Please do restart this thread, it will be very helpful for the fanciers from India. All of us can benefit from this.


----------



## ramachandra

*where to buy tara pigeon in bangalore*

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I am from bangalore looking forward to buy a pair of tara pigeon (basically white pigeon for my daughter as she like). I had bought a pair from shivaginagar. but they were robbed. now i am planning to buy on more pair.
kindly suggest me where i can buy in bangalore..


Thanks


----------



## ramachandra

*where to buy tara pigeon in bangalore*

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I am from bangalore looking forward to buy a pair of tara pigeon (basically white pigeon for my daughter as she like). I had bought a pair from shivaginagar. but they were robbed. now i am planning to buy on more pair.
kindly suggest me where i can buy in bangalore..


Thanks


----------



## santosh

That is very sad to hear.. how old is your daughter.. is she old enough to take care of Pigeons


----------

